# Warum Angeln??????????????



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2012)

Dumme Frage in einem Forum für Angler??

Heutzutage wohl eher nicht mehr, da muss man sich als Angler oft genug nicht nur fürs Angeln rechtfertigen..

Auch die Motivation, warum man angeln geht und ob das dann in Ordnung wäre, spielt inzwischen immer mehr - teilweise auch rechtlich - eine Rolle..

Da ist es doch mal interessant zu erfahren, wie die Angler hier im Forum ticken - vor allem auch, wenn man die anderen Umfragen noch im Gedächtnis hat..
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247464
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694

Was ist der Hauptgrund, warum ihr Angeln geht, die hauptsächliche Motivation?

*Bei vielen Anglern dürfte mehrere Punkte zutreffen, daher hier klar die Frage nach dem individuellen Hauptgrund des einzelnen Anglers zum Angeln.....*

Bin ich mal gespannt, ob hier auch wieder über 500 Leute abstimmen werden..


----------



## wasser-ralf (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Die Umfrage ist so nicht zu beantworten, zumindest für mich. Es sei denn Mehrfachnennungen wären möglich.
Alle Motive und einige mehr treffen für mich gleichzeitig zu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Deswegen:


> Was ist der *Hauptgrund*, warum ihr Angeln geht, die hauptsächliche Motivation?
> 
> Bei vielen Anglern dürfte mehrere Punkte zutreffen, daher hier klar die Frage nach dem individuellen Hauptgrund des einzelnen Anglers zum Angeln.....



Das überlegen kann ich da natürlich nicht abnehmen ;-)))


----------



## wasser-ralf (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Du fragst nach dem Hauptgrund - was soll ich machen, wenn mehrere Punkte gleichgewichtet sind und es mir daher schwer fällt, einen "Hauptgrund" herauszustellen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Wie gesagt, das überlegen kann ich Dir da nicht abnehmen - im Ernstfall kannst Du dann eben keine Stimme abgeben (wobei ich persönlich nicht glaube, dass verschiedene Motivationspunkte am Ende des Tages wirklich genau gleich gewichtet sind)..

*Davon ab:
Natürlich ist auch diese Abstimmung wieder anonym..*


----------



## wasser-ralf (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Ich habs - mein Hauptmotiv ist der damit verbundene Umgang mit Gleichgesinnten, ach und weil ich mich damit von der Masse absetzen möchte .


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



> mein Hauptmotiv ist der damit verbundene Umgang mit Gleichgesinnten


Zum Thema "Motivation, in einen Angelverein einzutreten" wird auch noch ne Abstimmung kommen..


----------



## wasser-ralf (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



> Zum Thema "Motivation, in einen Angelverein einzutreten" wird auch noch ne Abstimmung kommen..


 
Gut so - aber mal ganz im Ernst, diese Umfrage zu beantworten fällt mir wirklich schwer. Ich enthalte mich lieber, man wird's verkraften.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Schwierig, die richtigen Auswahlmöglichkeiten festzulegen.

Mir fehlt da das klare " Aus Freude am Fang und Drill", das hätte ich angekreutzt, zudem ich sowieso keinen Fisch esse. Ich finde es einfach geil, wenn ich einen Fisch überlisten kann, und je länger der Drill, je härter der Kampf, je größer der Fisch, je zahlreicher die Fänge, um so besser.

Also hab ich für Punkt 5 gestimmt, weil der am ehesten für mich zutrifft, auch wenn die Formulierung ziemlich weichgespült ist.


Davon ab kann man sowieso nur noch Punkt 1 gelten lassen, denn alles andere ist völliger Humbug.

Natur genießen kann ich ohne mir die Kosten für Angelkram und Erlaubnisschein aufzubürden, sogar viel besser, als wenn ich mich durch angeln vom Naturgenuss ablenken lasse. 

Naturschutz ist ne feine Sache, hat aber mit angeln nix zu tun. Im Gegenteil, geht auch viel besser ohne angeln. Man kann sogar Meerforellen- oder Lachsprojekte durchführen, ohne zu angeln. Ehrlich.

Tierschutz, ja klar. Einem Fisch den Haken ins Maul oder den Schlund zu hauen, ihn daran aus dem Wasser zu zerren, ihn aus seinem Element zu heben, ihm mehr oder weniger geschickt den Haken herauszuoperieren, ist angewandter Tierschutz. (Hier stünde ein allgemeiner Vogelzeigsmilie, wenn es ihn gäbe). Davon ab hat Tierschutz nach meiner Meinung beim angeln nix verloren. Es gibt genug Elend an anderen Stellen, bei Kreaturen die nachgewiesen Emotionen entwicklen können und wo man hervorragend und sinnvoll Tierschutz betreiben kann und sollte.

Ergo sind die Punkte 2 - 4 lediglich Ausflüchte für Menschen, die sich permanent selbst betrügen und/oder nicht genug Arxxx in der Hose haben, klar zu ihren Handlungen zu stehen.

Dabei gehe ich davon aus, dass diejenigen, die *bis jetzt* für einen dieser Punkte gestimmt haben, das vorher lediglich nicht ausreichend durchdacht haben, also nicht zu den Selbstbetrügern gehören.


----------



## franja1 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Moin, 

Angeln ist für mich einfach der Ausgleich zu der ganzen Gaudi die man auf der Arbeit hat. Da komme ich zur Ruhe und kann entspannen. Keine Termine, kein Zeitdruck und keine Schlipsträger die eh nur begrenzt Ahnung haben:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Ooooch Ralle, wieder Schaum vorm Mund?
;-))


Es geht ja nicht um die Stichhaltigkeit der aufgeführten Punkte..

Ich habe lediglich die zur Abstimmung gestellt, welche immer wieder bei der Frage nach der Motivation zum Angeln aufkommen..

Und was Dir am Angeln Spaß macht war ja nicht Frage bei dem Punkt - sondern OB der Spaß am Angeln Deine Hauptmotivation ist.

Spaß am Angeln kann auch Technikfreak haben, der sich am Gerät begeistert, jemand der schlicht seinen Jagdtrieb ausleben will oder jemand, der lieber Spaß am Angeln als Stress mit der Frau hat...

Und natürlich MUSS niemand angeln um die Natur zu geniessen oder Tiere zu schützen - hier war aber nicht die Frage nach der Logik, sondern nach der Motivation..


----------



## silviomopp (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

In den alten Zeiten hatten wir ne Angel , heute haben wir Tackle .. Aufgrund der Entwicklung des Angelgerätes würde mancher alter Hase auf der Stelle treten . Ich gehe Angeln weil ich mein Geld nicht wie manch anderer in die Kneipe tragen möchte. Habe durch so manches Treffen einige nette Leute kennengelernt und hoffe, das sich diese Tradition des weiteren fortsetzt. Was gibt es denn schöneres , als Erfahrungen auszutauschen und vom Kollegen das ´´Tackle `` zu betrachten ??
In dem Sinne : Ich gehe Angeln , weil ich die Natur liebe und dieser auch mit Hochachtung begegne . :vik:


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Für mich in erster Linie Punkt 5.

Obwohl Punkt 2 deutlich mit einfließt!
Ich würde z.B. nicht mitten in einer Stadt angeln - selbst wenn es dort gute Fische gibt - sondern will auch Natur und Ruhe genießen.

Zu den verschiedenen Beweggründen steht auch hier noch jede Menge::m


*Warum angelt ihr ???* 


|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Spaß am Angeln kann auch Technikfreak haben, der sich am Gerät begeistert,



Ja, die nennt man Caster


----------



## wasser-ralf (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



> Ergo sind die Punkte 2 - 4 lediglich Ausflüchte für Menschen, die sich permanent selbst betrügen und/oder nicht genug Arxxx in der Hose haben, klar zu ihren Handlungen zu stehen.


 
Genau dies herauszufinden könnte ja auch der er Sinn dieser Umfrage hier sein.


----------



## wasser-ralf (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



> Ich würde z.B. nicht mitten in einer Stadt angeln - selbst wenn es dort gute Fische gibt - sondern will auch Natur und Ruhe genießen.


Das sind unter anderem die Gleichgesinnten, welche ich meine.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ja, die nennt man Caster



Das sind doch mehr Sportler als Technikfreaks, wenngleich die das natürlich nicht mit einer 20 Euro- Rute machen|kopfkrat


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ja, die nennt man Caster





Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Das sind doch mehr Sportler als Technikfreaks, wenngleich die das natürlich nicht mit einer 20 Euro- Rute machen|kopfkrat



Darum heißen die ja auch Castingsportler.

Caster sind sowat: *LINK*


----------



## Gunnar. (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Moin moin,

Meine Eltern erzählen immer ich hätte schon vom Kinderwagen aus geangelt.
Wenn alles klappt hoffe ich das ich noch vom Seniorenschopper aus angeln kann.
Die Frage nach dem WARUM des angelns ist für mich einfach: Weil ich es kann  , will und weil es Spaß macht. Dann kommen noch 1000000 Kleinigkeiten dazu. Von daher bin ich , da keine Mehrfachabstimmung , bei der Abstimmung raus.


----------



## Affe (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Interessante Umfrage.


Also, der erste mal angeln im Frühling ist immer was ganz besonderes, da macht es mir auch nichts wenn ich nichts fange, hauptsache am Wasser sitzen und versuchen die ersten Aale zu überlisten.

Das erste mal im Jahr ist einfach als ob einem ein Stein von der Seele fällt auch wenn es dann meistens noch bitter kalt ist draußen.

Wenn meine Freundin abends mal unterwegs ist und ich alleine zu Hause bin, fahre ich gerne mal ans Gewässer um durch zu atmen und denn stress vom alltag zu entkommen, ich könnte natürlich auch in einen Wald oder ähnliches fahren aber das ist nicht das selbe, ich fühl mich am wohlsten am Wasser.

Allerdings wenn ich dann nen Hecht rauben sehe, einen Karpfen auf nahrungssuche oder auch nur kleine Köderfischschwärme, dann packt es mich und ärgert mich das ich keine Rute mit habe.

Also das Angeln an sich ist bei mir denke ich der Jagtrieb.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



			
				Gunnar. schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage nach dem WARUM des angelns ist für mich einfach: Weil ich es kann , will und weil es Spaß macht. Dann kommen noch 1000000 Kleinigkeiten dazu. Von daher bin ich , da keine Mehrfachabstimmung , bei der Abstimmung raus.


Da die Frage ja nach dem *HAUPT*motiv war, haste die doch schon schön beantwortet, auch wenn Du nicht abstimmst:
Spaß am Angeln (und daneben noch 1000 Kleinigkeiten)..

Danke dafür..


----------



## Stralsund (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

"Tolle" Umfrage. Wird dann wieder daraus abgeleitet, dass die ganze Nation gegen Anglerverbände ist, nur weil diese sich ebenfalls für Tier/Naturschutz einsetzen. Ist doch logisch, dass sich kaum User für Tier/Naturschutz entscheiden, da diese Option in *diesem* Kontext chancenlos ist.
Dies bedeutet aber nicht, dass Tier/Naturschutz unwichtig für Angler sind.

Da könnt ihr auch gleich eine Umfrage machen:



> Was ist euch wichtiger?
> 
> A) Verbandsfunktionäre
> B) eure Familie (exkl. Schwiegermutter)


und euch dann für die 100% Antwort B feiern lassen.

Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen "gerne angeln" und "Angeln macht Spaß"?

Hat die Fragezeichentaste beim Eintippen des Titels geklemmt?


----------



## GeorgeB (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Da kann es nur eine Antwort geben: Weil ich es gern tue, und es mir Spaß macht.

Danach kann man eventuell darüber nachdenken, _warum _es einem Spaß macht. Jagdtrieb, Natur am Wasser erleben, etc. 

Im Grunde müßig darüber nach zu denken. Damit sollen sich die Psychoanalytiker herum schlagen. 

Mir macht Spaß, was mir Spaß macht.

Edith merkt noch an: Die wenigen reinen Nahrungsbeschaffer, die wohl vornehmlich an der Küste leben dürften, kann man, so wage ich mal zu behaupten, in der Statistik getrost vergessen.


----------



## Ein_Angler (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Weil ich gerne angle, und der Moment des Bisses besonders viel Spaß macht. 
Das ganze passiert zum größten Teil in der Natur, und macht dadurch noch mehr Spaß. 
Wenn ich dabei noch Fische fangen kann die ich verwerten kann, um so besser dann gibt es leckeren Fisch an dem/den nächsten Tag/en.


----------



## Gunnar. (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Hallo , 

Nun ja , Tier u.o. Naturschutz als *Hauptmotiv - *da dürfte nicht viel zusammen kommen. Zweifelhaft  ob diese beiden Aspekte in dieser Umfrage reinpassen.
Das Ergebnis der Abstimmung würd wohl so aussehen das 98% der Leute damit nüscht am Hut haben........


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



> Das Ergebnis der Abstimmung würd wohl so aussehen das 98% der Leute damit nüscht am Hut haben........


Das wäre an Hand der Fragestellung aber in meinen Augen ne ganz falsche Interpretation:
Das sagt dann nämlich nur aus, dass das für die meisten eben NICHT HAUPTmotivation ist, nicht aber, dass die damit gar nix am Hut hätten..

Davon ab bleibt natürlich jedem die Interpretation selber überlassen..


----------



## Gunnar. (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Oha Thomas , Zum Thema Falschinterpretation( schön das DU sowas einräumst) könnt ich spontan aktuell aus den vollen schöpfen.



> Das wäre an Hand der Fragestellung aber ne ganz falsche Interpretation:


Warum die Umfrage nicht so gestalten das keine Falschinterpretation möglich ist??


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

OT an:


> Warum die Umfrage nicht so gestalten das keine Falschinterpretation möglich ist??


Weils nicht geht..
Interpretieren kann immer jeder wie er will - guck Dir mal Wahlsendungen an, wie unterschiedlich je nach Partei da das jeweilige Wahlergebnis interpretiert wird.

OT aus


----------



## Tate (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Im Grunde eine recht komische Frage,bzw. seltsame Antwortmöglichkeiten. Da ich davon ausgehen kann das heute niemand mehr auf das Angeln nur des Nahrungserwerbs angewiesen ist fällt der 1. Punkt weg. Da es unser erklärtes Hobby ist und man ein solches nur des Spasses/Freude wegen macht ist der letzte Punkt eigentlich der einzig wählbare. Die Punkte ,weil ich die Natur schützen will bzw. weil ich am Wasser die Natur geniessen will, muss ich nicht zwangsläufig angeln. Dies ist doch oftmals nur die schöne Zugabe die wir bekommen. Zum Punkt weil ich Tiere schützen will fällt mir ehrlich nichts mehr ein.Dies ist in meinen Augen den absurdeste Punkt, egal ob ich den Fisch entnehme oder wieder zurücksetze wo wird dort etwas geschützt?


----------



## Frettchen82 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Also ich habe für 5 gestimmt. Schließt für mich alles andere mit ein. Angeln ist einfach Punkt 1 - 4. Irgendwie quatsch die Umfrage. Sorry.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



> Im Grunde eine recht komische Frage,bzw. seltsame Antwortmöglichkeiten


Die Antworten sind die Grundantworten, die man auf die Frage nach der Motivation beim Angeln immer wieder bekommt - je nachdem wen man wann und wo fragt, je nachdem ob im Gespräch oder hier in Diskussionen.

Daher habe ich genau diese Antworten (unabhängig von der Sinnhaftigkeit der Antworten) hier mal reingestellt um zu sehen, wie die Boardies das sehen..

Nicht mehr, nicht weniger....



> . Da ich davon ausgehen kann das heute niemand mehr auf das Angeln nur des Nahrungserwerbs angewiesen ist fällt der 1. Punkt weg.


Und Du siehst ja am Ergebnis, dass das eben doch einige anders sehen als Du, und das angeln zur Gestaltung der Ernährung betreiben..

Das Schöne an so einer Umfrage ist ja, dass man auch sehen kann, dass andere eventuell was anders sehen als man selber - und wie sich das verteilt...


----------



## wasser-ralf (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



> Im Grunde eine recht komische Frage,bzw. seltsame Antwortmöglichkeiten. Da ich davon ausgehen kann das heute niemand mehr auf das Angeln nur des Nahrungserwerbs angewiesen ist fällt der 1. Punkt weg. Da es unser erklärtes Hobby ist und man ein solches nur des Spasses/Freude wegen macht ist der letzte Punkt eigentlich der einzig wählbare. Die Punkte ,weil ich die Natur schützen will bzw. weil ich am Wasser die Natur geniessen will, muss ich nicht zwangsläufig angeln. Dies ist doch oftmals nur die schöne Zugabe die wir bekommen. Zum Punkt weil ich Tiere schützen will fällt mir ehrlich nichts mehr ein.Dies ist in meinen Augen den absurdeste Punkt, egal ob ich den Fisch entnehme oder wieder zurücksetze wo wird dort etwas geschützt?


 
Also in meinen Augen eine seeehr eingeschränkte und subjektive, beschränkte Sichtweise. Warum fällt Deiner Meinung nach beispielsweise Punkt eins so rigoros weg? Da schwebst Du aber in Deinem eigenen Kosmos.
Ich kenne sehr wohl Leute, für die Punkt eins zutrifft, und zwar einzig und allein Punkt ein. Jene gehen einzig und allein angeln, um Fleisch/Filet zu machen. Ob man das jetzt gut findet oder nicht. Aber die gibt es.


----------



## Gunnar. (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



> Jene gehen einzig und allein angeln, um Fleisch/Filet zu machen.


W-Ralf , genauer lesen.  Tate schreibt : "das heute niemand mehr auf das Angeln nur des Nahrungserwerbs *angewiesen* ist ......"
Das hat nichts mit "Fleisch machen" zu tun..


----------



## ollidi (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Für mich ist das eigentlich ein "runterkommen" aus einem hochtechnisierten stressigen Job, bei dem ich die nötige Ausgeglichenheit in einem naturverbundenen (mit relativ primitiven Mitteln durchgeführten) Hobby finde, bei welchem mit viel Glück noch meine kulinarischen Bedürfnisse befriedigt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Davon ab fehlt ja noch mein Motiv:
Ganz klar der Spaß am Angeln...

Dass ich dazu noch rauskomme an die Luft/in die Natur und mit Glück nochwas auf den Teller kriege, ist ne klasse Zugabe.. 

Aber eben definitiv nicht meine Hauptmotivation - das ist und bleibt der Spaß am Angeln..


----------



## franja1 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



ollidi schrieb:


> Für mich ist das eigentlich ein "runterkommen" aus einem hochtechnisierten stressigen Job, bei dem ich die nötige Ausgeglichenheit in einem naturverbundenen (mit relativ primitiven Mitteln durchgeführten) Hobby finde, bei welchem mit viel Glück noch meine kulinarischen Bedürfnisse befriedigt werden.



...genauso sehe ich das auch :m


----------



## ollidi (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Ein Hobby ist für mich gleich Spaß. In diesem Fall Spaß am Angeln mit allem, was dazu gehört.
Dazu gehört natürlich auch die Renaturierung von Gewässern, sinnvolle Bewirtschaftung, und und und...


----------



## reticulatus (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Hi Leute,

eigentlich müßte man bei dieser Frage mehr "ankreuzen" können, bei  mir würden zumindest mehrere zutreffen.

Ich angle gerne, denn es ist meine Passion(Leidenschaft), unter Hobby verstehe ich persönlich was anderes.

Ich esse zudem auch gerne Fisch, welche ich selbst kulinarisch verarbeite.


Die Aussage" Man ist auf den Fang nicht mehr angewiesen." finde ich leicht daneben, wenn das hier in der Eurozone so weitergeht, dann dürfte sich die Meinung zu diesem Satz wieder um 180°Grad drehen, zudem dient solcher Satz auch als Ausrede um C&R zu rechtfertigen.
Keine Diskussion bitte, ich betreibe zwar auch C&R , aber nicht so übertrieben, wie manche "Sportangler".

Soll ich den ekelhaften Thekenfisch diverser Supermärkte kaufen?
Nein, Danke!
Weder Tilapia, noch Pangasius oder andere solche Fische landen bei mir auf dem Teller, geschweige denn ist es eine Seltenheit, daß ich Fisch kaufe, wenn dann mal Meeresfisch, welcher allerdings preislich im Rahmen liegen sollte, was aber bei Langleinenfang manchmnal etwas schwierig ist.

Daneben zählt für mich auch noch die Entspannung und die Erholung in der Natur, bzw am Wasser, welche allerdings immer mit Angeln verbunden ist, Nach einer stressigen Arbeitswoche in der Gastronomie auch verdient.


----------



## Purist (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Für mich ist Angeln Naturerlebnis/Entspannung am Wasser, Beschäftigung mit Technik (jaja, wir Jungs eben), die Möglichkeit einer zehntausenden von Jahren alten Methode zum Fischfang/Nahrungsmittelbeschaffung nachzugehen (ich gehe z.B. auch gerne Pilze suchen, das sind beides Tätigkeiten die deutlich tiefer in uns stecken wie Auto fahren oder vor Rechnern zu sitzen) und die Möglichkeit an wirklich frischen Fisch zu gelangen, den ich auch gerne esse und selbst zubereite. 

Daher kann ich mich kaum zu einer einzigen Antwort durchringen, Thomas, die du uns hier vorgeschlagen hast. Es ist eine Mischung und die macht auch noch meistens viel Spass.


----------



## Franky (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Macht nicht jeder DAS gerne, was Spaß macht? Sonst würde man es ja nicht GERNE (und) FREIWILLIG machen. Gezwungen wird ja wohl keiner... 
Von daher sehe ich als eine Hauptvoraussetzung für ein Hobby 
Ich gehe angeln, da es mir eine Gelegenheit bietet, in der Natur zu entspannen, sie zu genießen und vom Alltagsstress abzuschalten sowie eine kleine Hoffnung auf eine (gesunde? ) Mahlzeit geboten wird.


----------



## Lucius (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Davon ab kann man sowieso nur noch Punkt 1 gelten lassen, denn alles andere ist völliger Humbug.




Wichtig wäre es vorallem keine Allgemeingültigkeit aus der eigenen Meinung zu machen - sowas ist Humbug...

Für mich zählt das am Wasser sitzen, sprich der Genuß der Natur , ebenso wie die Spannung auf den nächsten Biss und die damit verbundene Adrenalinausschüttung sowie Drill und den erhofften Fangerfolg - und hin und wieder der damit verbundene Genuß eines Fisches...

Das man als Angler beides verbinden kann macht für mich den Reiz dieses Hobbies aus, ich kann auch zufrieden vom Wasser gehen, selbst wenn ich keinen Fisch gefangen habe und nur Stunden mit dem "auf´s Wasser glotzen" verbracht habe....


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Klasse - auch schon wieder die ersten hundert Stimmen!


----------



## Carp-MV (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Für mich ganz einfach zu beantworten......

Der Spaß beim Angeln steht erstmal absolut im Vordergrung und dann kommt dazu das ich auch gerne Fisch esse. Danach folgen Dinge wie die Natur und Ruhe die man nebenbei genießen kann....das ist alles^^


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Ich habe meinerseits Punkt fünf gewählt- Spaß an der Sache- auch wenns nur ein Aspekt von vielen ist...

Ruhe... gemeinsam was mit den Jungs machen ohne PC/PS3 anrühren zu müssen...Naturerlebniss...


...nicht zu vergessen, dass mich industriell gefangener/ verarbeiteter Fisch ankotzt: nicht tonnenmäßig gequetscht, tageweise tot an der Leine im Wasser treibend und "geschlossen" übergefroren mehrere Tage umhergeschippert..
Bääääh!
Und dann auch noch die Preise!!!
In letzter Zeit mal "frischen" Aal gekauft? Da bleibt Dir die Spucke weg!!!


Also ist das Angeln zur Nahrungsgewinnung ein für mich nicht unwichtiger Aspekt.


----------



## Nordwärts (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Gestern wurde ich an einen Spot gewarnt, ich solle dort an dieser Verlustreichen Stelle nicht angeln, im Laden ist der Fisch billiger.

So ein dämlicher Humbug musste ich mir denken. Wenn ich für den Fischverzerr angeln würde, dann wäre das ein Minusgeschäft. Bei meinem Tacklefetisch absolut schlecht gewirtschaftet...

Ich geh angeln, weil ich meinen Spaß haben will, meine Entspannung, und auch für mein Ego. Ich habe meinen Spaß dabei, wenn ich endlich den dicken überlister habe. Entschuldigung, die Dicke! 

Gruß


----------



## Margarelon (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Immer dieses Gemecker... Als würden hier Renate, Cem und Claudia mitlesen, das Umfrageergebnis ausdrucken und stolz präsentieren: "Hier! Wir haben es immer gewusst! Die Angler wollen nur Spaß haben und kümmern sich nicht um Umwelt- und Tierschutz!"
Sooo wichtig sind wir nun auch nicht...  Meine Meinung. 

Zur Umfrage: Mein Hauptgrund (und nach dem wurde gefragt...) ist der Spaß am Angeln. Wie auch immer der sich ausdrücken mag. Und damit habe ich abgestimmt.
Aber die anderen Punkte sind natürlich auch Gründe. 
Somit 5 - 1 - 2 .....-..... 3 - 4
Um Naturschutz aktiv zu betreiben, brauche ich ja schließlich nicht zu angeln, da würde ich mich o.g. Personen anschließen...


----------



## Macker (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Ich dachte mir schon das ich als Kochtopfangler zu einer Aussterbenden art gehöre.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Gunnar. (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Ne ne Jörg - Kochtoppangler gibts noch mehr als genug. Aber es dürfte hier in deutschen Landen schwierig werden jemanden zu finden der auf die Angelei als Nahrungserwerb *angewiesen* ist.Also jemand der ohne Angeln zu können am Hungertuch nagt..


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Deswegen ist trotzdem eben für einige der Ernährungsfaktor der ausschlaggebende, spricht je niemand davon, dass man sich nicht anders ernähren kann - ausser dem Preis kann da ja genauso die Frische eine Rolle spielen wie auch z. B. der Fang von Arten, die man so ohne weiteres nicht im Laden kriegt oder weil selber gefangener Fisch eben per se besser zu schmecken scheint..


----------



## ernie1973 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Auf Deine erste Frage im ersten Post hier drin möchte ich mit "Ja" antworten, so, wie die Fragen gestellt sind.

*ABER:*

Bei mir ist es eine Kumulation verschiedener Motivationen - deswegen kann ich nicht DEN EINEN Hauptgrund benennen - meine Antwort würde in etwa lauten:"Weil ich gerne Fisch esse, meinen Jagdinstinkt ausleben kann, weil es mir Spaß macht & weil ich dabei die Natur geniessen kann" - aber eins ohne das andere losgelöst trifft es einfach nicht!

Die Gesamtheit verschiedener Faktoren ist für mich *DER GRUND*,um angeln zu gehen!...keiner der Faktoren hat losgelöst von den jeweils anderen alleine die Kraft, um mich immer wieder ans Wasser zu kriegen!

Natur erleben kann ich auch mit meinem Hund, wenn wir spazieren gehen - Fisch kann ich mir kaufen - usw....lediglich die Tatsache, dass ich beim Angeln alles gut kombiniert geniessen kann, ist im Zusammenhang betrachtet "*DER GRUND*"!

...und - es ist ja auch ne Falle - wenn einer schreibt "weil ich gerne Fisch esse", dann ist ja die Gegenfrage automatisiert zu erwarten ->"Warum kaufst Du ihn nicht?" - was in der Regel einfacher und deutlich kostengünstiger wäre.

Klar kann man dann rumstammeln und anfangen mit "Frische, selbst gefangen & versorgt - da weiß man, was man hat...blabla" - aber im Grunde müsste man sofort aufhören zu angeln, wenn´s NUR um den Verzehr alleine gehen würde - denn da wäre ein guter Fischhändler IMMER die günstigere Alternative!

Nur "aus Spass", ohne jegliche Verwendungsabsichten provoziert ebenfalls direkt ne Gegenfrage usw.!?

Ich denke, dass kaum jemand NUR EINEN Grund hat, um Angeln zu gehen - nicht einmal einen "Hauptgrund" - sondern das die meisten gleich mehrere Gründe für sich benennen können, um dieses unser Hobby gerne zu betreiben!

Da keine der Antworten für mich so zutrifft, dass sie für mich persönlich "der Hauptgrund" wäre, muss ich mich der Stimme enthalten!

Ernie


----------



## Aurikus (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Ich habe mich für den zweiten Punkt entschieden und mir ist wurscht, was manch ein Spezi darüber denkt!! Klar ist es auch der Spaß am Ganzem, warum Angeln für mich eines der schönsten Hobbys ist und ich esse gerne Fisch!!
Aber für mich ist es einfach herrlich, bei Sonnenaufgang am Wasser zu sein, zu sehen, wie das Leben erwacht "während" ich mein Hobby ausübe!!
Wenn ich einen schönen Tag am Wasser hatte, mit tollen Naturerlebnissen, das dann auch vielleicht mit netten Kollegen, dann steht für mich der Fangerfolg nicht zwingend im Vordergrund, sondern wäre einfach nur ein gelungener Abschluss eines herrlichen Tages!!!
Bevor jetzt gefragt wird, ob ich nur bei Sonnenaufgang am Wasser bin, so kann ich das selbstverständlich mit Nein beantworten!! Es wäre nur der Idealfall, also die schönste Zeit!!


----------



## wasser-ralf (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

@ Gunnar – richtig, da gebe ich Dir vollkommen Recht. Immer schön genau lesen, bevor man sich aus dem Fenster lehnt.

Du hast Recht, Tate schrieb dass niemand auf das Angeln als Nahrungserwerb *angewiesen* ist. Und ich habe auch nichts gegenteiliges behauptet, auch wenn besagte Leute, von denen ich rede ihre Angeltrips als *Nahrungserwerb* verstehen. Bitte lese doch einfach noch einmal mein Postig dazu genauer durch.
Aber Tate hat behauptet:„Da ich davon ausgehen kann das heute niemand mehr auf das Angeln nur des Nahrungserwerbs angewiesen ist fällt der 1. Punkt weg.“

Und da möchte ich ihm einfach wiedersprechen, da ich diese einschränkende Meinung von Tate einfach für sehr subjektiv halte, denn Punkt 1 trifft für den von mir angesprochenen Personenkreis sehr wohl zu. Damit war aber noch lange nicht  meinerseits die Aussage verbunden, dass heutzutage in Deutschland jemand auf Angeln als *Nahrungserwerb angewiesen* sein – bitte lese noch einmal genauer nach.
Schauen wir doch aber einmal über unseren Wohlstands-Tellerand in die weite Welt, dann werden wir sehen, dass auch die Aussage, dass heutzutage keiner mehr auf das Angeln als *Nahrungserwerb angewiesen* sei, schlicht weg falsch ist.


----------



## teddy- (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

mir macht das angeln spaß dabei reichlich fisch auf dem teller zu haben und am wasser die natur zu genießen


gruß stephan


----------



## sonstwer (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Hi!

Angeln als Nahrungserwerb kann eigentlich niemand guten Gewissens als ausschließlichen Grund anführen, denn wir sind uns wohl alle darüber einig, daß unser Hobby nicht wirklich das preisgünstigste ist.
Immer wieder wird doch gesagt, daß der Fisch im Laden billiger ist, als ihn selbst zu angeln.
Wenn ich mich "billig" ernähre, kann ich für jeden einzelnen Fisch mehr als nur eine Mahlzeit anrichten (den Tacklekauf mit engerechnet, Für eine Rute könnte ich mich 1 Woche bis einen Monat mit Essen versorgen!)
Darum fällt auch für mich dieser Grund definitiv "ins Wasser".

Weiter mit Punkt 3, Tiere schützen:
Wenn ich mir die allgemein üblichen Methoden der Berufsfischerei (nicht die kleinen, lokalen, sondern die großen) so ansehe, dann komme ich nicht umhin, festzusellen, daß angeln Tierschutz bedeutet. Selbst wenn ich unerwünschten Beifang habe, so bleibt der doch in den allermeisten Fällen überlebensfähig.

Wenn ich mir meinen Fisch für Topf oder Pfanne geangelt habe, dann müssen dafür nicht 10, 20, 30 weitere tot wieder zurück geworfen werden.
Der Tierschutz ist in soweit gegeben, daß ich keinen Raubbau an der Natur betreibe, um meinen Fisch in die Pfanne zu bekommen.

Punkt 4, Naturschutz:
Wenn ich angeln gehe, sammel ich auch immer den Müll an meinem Platz/meiner Strecke ein, egal ob dieser von Anglern stammt, oder von sonstwem. Ich praktiziere also auch Naturschutz.
Sollte für jeden selbstverständlich sein.
Ergo ist jeder Angelausflug auch ein Beitrag zum Naturschutz, sollte es zumindest sein.

Punkt 5, Spaß haben:
Für uns alle ist angeln doch ein Hobby. Ein Hobby übt man aus, weil es einem Spaß macht.
Wir sprechen hier ja nicht von "Pseudohobbies" wie z.B. Golfen, was VIELE (nicht ALLE!) machen, "weil es zum Status gehört", sondern von "echten" Hobbies.
Also auch ein sehr guter Grund, wie ich meine.

All diese Gründe machen unsere Freizeitgestaltung aus, für jeden allerdings mit anderer Gewichtung.

Ich für meinen Teil finde mich am ehesten in Punkt 2 wieder.
Das genießen der Natur, draußen am Wasser beinhaltet für mich das ausleben meiner Instinkte (Jagdtrieb), das Adrenalin des erfolgreichen Fanges und die folgenden kulinarischen Genüsse.
Aber genauso gehört für mich zu diesem "genießen" die Gewißheit, daß für meinen Hecht/Barsch/Dorsch (usw), nicht ein Dutzend andere Fische sterben mussten und die Genugtuung, meinen Platz aufgeräumt zu haben und damit die Natur entlastet zu haben.

Alle aufgeführten Antwortmöglichkeiten sind für MICH Bestandteil dieser Auswahlmöglichkeit. Darum habe ich mich dafür entschieden.

Auch wenn ich die einzelnen Antwortmöglichkeiten als relativ unglücklich gewählt ansehe, ist für mich doch in Antwort 2 alles enthalten, was auch die übrigen Möglichkeiten enthalten.

Meine Meinung.
Mag jeder sehen, wie er will.
LG,
frank


----------



## sprogoe (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

also, 
ich angel, um einen guten Grund zu haben, mir selber einen Räucherofen zu bauen, den dann ordentlich mit Fisch zu füllen, es richtig qualmen zu lassen und wenn dann meine Bekannten mich in den höchsten Tönen loben, ist das für mich ein "innerer Vorbeimarsch".
Ehrlich gesagt, trifft für mich am ehestens Punkt 5 zu, es ist die Spannung bei der Überlistung des Fisches und die Freude an einem schönen Drill.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



> *Ehrlich gesagt*, trifft für mich am ehestens Punkt 5 zu, es ist die Spannung bei der Überlistung des Fisches und die Freude an einem schönen Drill.


Grins - grade noch die Kurve gekriegt, was??


----------



## FranzJosef (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Diese Argumentation, dass selbst geangelter Fisch "eigentlich" teurer ist, als gekaufter... So ein Nonsens... |uhoh:
Wann wart Ihr eigentlich das letzte Mal Fischpreise vergleichen??
Wir waren gestern einkaufen, da hab' ich doch mal spontan an der TK-Truhe angehalten.
Ergebnis: Bio-Hechtfilet oder Bio-Dorschfilet oder Bio-Zanderfilet kostet mal 50 bis 60 € das Kilo! |bigeyes

Da ja nun die meisten User hier nicht an der Kueste wohnen, ich spreche NUR fuer mich:
Bei uns ist jeden Samstag grosses Familien-Fisch-Essen mit 5 bis 8 Personen, da gehen schonmal 2 Kilo Filet drauf.
Dazu essen meine Frau und ich mindestens nochmal 2 bis 3x die Woche Fisch, sind nochmal 1,5 bis 2 Kilo = *4 kg bzw. 200 Euro die WOCHE = *knapp 1000 Euro im Monat. 
Da brauch' jetzt auch niemand dagegen argumentieren in Richtung "Gehst'e halt Fischstaebchen" kaufen... Die Qualitaet (und Nachhaltigkeit) die ich fische, ist nunmal der o.a. Ladenpreis von circa 50€/kg.

Ja, ich gehe in allererster Linie zum Nahrungserwerb angeln. Und sorry, ich koennte mir meinen Fischverbrauch nicht leisten, wenn ich ihn nicht selbst organisieren wuerde...


----------



## Gunnar. (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Oje , 

Sorry fürs OT aber:

Bio Hecht??
Bio Dorsch???

Da würde mich nun doch die ´Herkunft stark interessieren..


----------



## FranzJosef (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Da würde mich nun doch die ´Herkunft stark interessieren..


Ja, mich auch... |uhoh:

Ist aber fuer die obige Rechnung vollkommen egal, da es wohl keine "bessere" Bio-Qualitaet als handgeangelt gibt. 

Selbst wenn man nicht die "Bio-Qualitaet" nimmt, kostet Fischfilet immer noch 20 bis 30 Euro das Kilo.


----------



## Seefliege (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

|wavey:

Also ich angle wie unter jedem meiner Beiträge steht, vor allem weil's mir Spass macht ... Wozu solllte ich ansonsten einen (großen) Teil meiner Freizeit dafür hernehmen ... #c Weitere Gründe sind der Aufenthalt draussen, obwohl ich da garnicht zimperlich gegenüber industriellen Ambiente bin. Hauptsache es ist Fisch da. Natürlich gehe ich lieber an schönen Naturgewässern und auch vom Boot angeln ... :m Achso und dann esse ich auch noch ganz gerne Fisch. Und da bin ich schon etwas wählerischer. Außer (selbstgefangenen) Dorsch, Barsch und Lachs kommt mir nix in die Pfanne ... Wobei das schon ziemlich verwöhnt ist. Man futtert ja auch ansonsten nicht nur russischen Kaviar, oder?! :q Tja, Dorsche und Lachse jibtet in der Oder nicht und die Barsche sind meistens auch zu Kleene oder zu Schöne :l... Wobei wir wieder bei meinem wirklichen Grund Angeln zu gehen wären. 

@ Franz-Josef: Seelachsfilet (Köhler) schmeckt doch auch ganz gut und ist deutlich günstiger. Ich glaube, Du siehst die Dinge als heimischer Boddenangler etwas anders, als so manch Angler. Um z.B. die Ausgaben für ein Trollingboot nebst Ausrüstung zusammen zu bekommen, könnte man ne Menge edelste Wildlachse kaufen. Den Preis für so einen selbst gefangenen Lachs will ich mir lieber nicht vor Augen führen. Aber ist halt Hobby und macht ne Menge Spass. Für mich das Wichtigste beim Angeln ... :m


----------



## Gunnar. (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

@ Franz Josef,
Selbst solche "normalen" Filet habe ich noch nirgens gesehen....
Dieses Bio "Angebot" ..... sorry - aber das sieht für mich nach Beschiss aus..


----------



## sonstwer (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Hi!



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Diese Argumentation, dass selbst geangelter Fisch "eigentlich" teurer ist, als gekaufter... So ein Nonsens... |uhoh:
> Wann wart Ihr eigentlich das letzte Mal Fischpreise vergleichen??
> Wir waren gestern einkaufen, da hab' ich doch mal spontan an der TK-Truhe angehalten.
> Ergebnis: Bio-Hechtfilet oder Bio-Dorschfilet oder Bio-Zanderfilet kostet mal 50 bis 60 € das Kilo! |bigeyes
> ...



Du gehst also angeln, um deinem Qualitätsanspruch genüge zu tun!
Wenn man sich "nur" ernähren will/muß, dann ist das angeln sicherlich nicht die Lösung des Problems.

Um sich zu ernähren, wenn man kaum finanzielle Mittel hat, greift man sicherlich nicht auf die hochwertigsten Nahrungsmittel zurück.

Wer sich nur "ernähren" will, der muß einfach und Billig kaufen.

Wieviel hast du für deine Ausrüstung bezahlt? 
Wie weit fährst du, um deine Fische zu fangen (Sprit)?
Wie lange hättest du dich *dafür* "ernähren" können?
Ich will keine Antwort von dir, denk nur einfach mal über die Verhältnisse nach.

Sich zu "ernähren", sein überleben zu sichern, hat ganz bestimmt nichts mit angeln zu tun. Da sind Nudeln mit Soße ganz bestimmt billiger, als sich eine Plötze zu fangen.

Was du brauchst, um nur eine Plötze (rechtskonform) zu fangen, dafür kannst du eine 6 köpfige Familie mehr als 1 Monat lang *satt* machen. Erst danach wirds billiger, aber auch nur dann, wenn du dein Hausgewässer in der näheren Nachbarschaft hast.

In Punkto "Qualität" und Preis-Leistungsverhälnis stimme ich dir *vollkommen* zu!
Die Qualität von selbst gefangenem Fisch kann der Handel nicht erreichen, und wenn, dann zu Preisen, die sich kaum einer leisten kann.

Aber nicht in Punkto "*billige* Ernährung", was für zu viele Menschen bittere Notwendigkeit ist.
Ich war schon in der Situation, ich weiß, wovon ich rede!
Ich habe schon gehungert, damit meine Katzen versorgt waren, denn DIE konnten sich meine Situation nicht aussuchen!

LG,
frank


----------



## FranzJosef (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



Seefliege schrieb:


> @ Franz-Josef: Seelachsfilet (Köhler) schmeckt doch auch ganz gut und ist deutlich günstiger. Ich glaube, Du siehst die Dinge als heimischer Boddenangler etwas anders, als so manch Angler. Um z.B. die Ausgaben für ein Trollingboot nebst Ausrüstung zusammen zu bekommen, könnte man ne Menge edelste Wildlachse kaufen.


Die Frage ist ja: Wie lange wird den Koehler noch guenstig sein? Bis dieser auch ueberfischt ist, schaetze ich mal...

Na klar seh' ich das anders. Mich k***** es nur an, wenn hier User schreiben "Nahrungserwerb" ist kein Grund, "Nahrungserwerb" ist Ausrede etc... |uhoh:

Wer braucht'n Boot? Jibbt 'ne Buex.  #6


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



Lucius schrieb:


> Wichtig wäre es vorallem keine Allgemeingültigkeit aus der eigenen Meinung zu machen - sowas ist Humbug...
> 
> Für mich zählt das am Wasser sitzen, sprich der Genuß der Natur , ebenso wie die Spannung auf den nächsten Biss und die damit verbundene Adrenalinausschüttung sowie Drill und den erhofften Fangerfolg - und hin und wieder der damit verbundene Genuß eines Fisches...
> 
> Das man als Angler beides verbinden kann macht für mich den Reiz dieses Hobbies aus, ich kann auch zufrieden vom Wasser gehen, selbst wenn ich keinen Fisch gefangen habe und nur Stunden mit dem "auf´s Wasser glotzen" verbracht habe....




Wie wärs denn mal mit Nachdenken?

Es ist nach dem *Hauptmotiv* gefragt.

Und wenn hier mancher sich einfach nicht traut es zuzugeben, es ist die Geilheit darauf einen Fisch zu fangen. Sei es aus Spass oder um ihn zu essen. Alles andere ist Humbug. 

Man kann 2-4 ausüben, ohne zu angeln. Wäre einer dieser Punkte also das Hauptmotiv, so wäre das Angeln Nebensache.

Ich kann Dich auch fragen, wie oft Du morgens um 4 oder 5 aufstehen würdest um ohne zu angeln am Wasser zu sitzen und die Natur zu genießen. Oder wieviele Nächte Du ohne Angel am Wasser verbringen würdest. 


Sind wir schon so indoktriniert, dass wir einfach nicht zugeben können, was unser wirkliches Hauptmotiv ist ?

Mann, ich verbringe die meiste Zeit in der Natur, und das ist ne ganze Menge, *ohne* zu angeln. Ich bin auch recht aktiv im Naturschutz *ohne* zu angeln, Fisch würde ich nicht essen, auch wenn er gekauft wäre. 

Und wenn ich angeln gehe, dann will ich in allererster Linie *Fische fangen*. Wenn das an einem netten See ist, prima. Wenns im Industriehafen ist und die Fische beißen, ist das absolut Klasse. Da kann mir Natur, Tier- und Naturschutz aber sowas von den Buckel runterrutschen. 

Fehlt jetzt nur einer der kommt und behauptet, er würde ein schlechtes Angelgewässer mit miserablem Fischbestand und gegen null tendierenden Erfolgsaussichten einem besseren vorziehen, nur weil da schönere Blümchen wachsen.


----------



## FranzJosef (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Wieviel hast du für deine Ausrüstung bezahlt?
> Wie weit fährst du, um deine Fische zu fangen (Sprit)?
> Wie lange hättest du dich *dafür* "ernähren" können?
> Ich will keine Antwort von dir, denk nur einfach mal über die Verhältnisse nach.


Bin leider gerade am Bratkartoffeln & Fisch braten... Keine Zeit...

30m zum Wasser.
Rute 40€, Rolle 30€, 20€ Schnur.
Dazu kommt, dass saemtliche Reste zu Hunde- und Katzenfutter werden.

Was Dir anscheinend nicht genug ist:
Ich gehe auch angeln, obwohl ich manchmal keine Lust dazu habe.


----------



## WK1956 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Ergebnis: Bio-Hechtfilet oder Bio-Dorschfilet oder Bio-Zanderfilet kostet mal 50 bis 60 € das Kilo! |bigeyes
> .


 
keine Ahnung wo du einkaufst, aber die be********n dich!

Ich zahl für ein Kilo Hecht (Lebendgewicht) 6 Euro, für ein Kilo Hechtfilet 10,90. Zander ist etwas teurer, das Kilo lebendfisch kostet 8,90 Filet 17,90.


----------



## sonstwer (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Hi!



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja: Wie lange wird den Koehler noch guenstig sein? Bis dieser auch ueberfischt ist, schaetze ich mal...
> 
> Na klar seh' ich das anders. Mich k***** es nur an, wenn hier User schreiben "Nahrungserwerb" ist kein Grund, "Nahrungserwerb" ist Ausrede etc... |uhoh:
> 
> Wer braucht'n Boot? Jibbt 'ne Buex.  #6



Der Köhler ist derzeit von wirtschaftlicher Seite aus von untergeordneter Bedeutung, wird lediglich als verwertbarer Beifang akzeptiert und verarbeitet. Die Überfischung steht demnach noch aus.
Den Raubbau der Wirtschaft an der Natur als Entschuldigung oder gar Rechtfertigung anzuführen... #d

Ich persönlich fühle mich versucht, dir zu wünschen, daß du dein Boot, deine Hose/Flinte (Kenne zu viele Platt-Mundarten, um dich hier zu verstehen) mal gezwungen bist, zu verspeisen! (Nicht verkaufen!)

Ein Brot macht satt, für nur 1€, aber was für einen Nährwert hat ein Boot, eine Hose, eine Flinte?

Und komm jetzt bitte nicht mit dem allseits bekannten Bibelpruch (gib einem Man einen Fisch...), denn die Berufsfischerei zeigt uns, wieviel Nahrung man Menschen mit nur einem Netz (zum eigenen Vorteil) vorenthalten kann.

Wie ich schon sagte, deinen Qualitätsanspruch teile ich und verstehe ich sehr gut.
Auch für mich ist das ein Grund zum Angeln! 
Aber es gibt "billigere" Ernährung, als das Angeln, solange es um den reinen "Ernährungserwerb" geht.

Überleben ist nicht mit dem Luxus von hochwertiger Nahrung gleichsetzbar und genau das versuchst du zu tun!

Überleben ist hart! Sei froh, daß du dir ein Boot leisten kannst. Vielen anderen geht es nicht so, die können nicht mal angeln gehen, weil sie es sich nicht leisten können!

Denk mal darüber nach, bevor du über die Armut anderer Leute spottest. 
Weißt du, was Armut ist? Nicht? Wie willst du dann beurteilen können, was dazu gehört, sich hier in D auch nur einen einzigen Fisch angeln zu dürfen?
Hier in Berlin kostet zum Beispiel dein erster Fisch rund 250€ (250 Brote!), und wenn es nur ein kleiner Kaulbarsch ist! Nennst du das billig? Sei ehrlich, wie viele Portionen "billiger" Ernährung (wie sie vom Jobcenter z.B. erzwungen wird) kannst du davon beschaffen?

Man kann sich durch angeln die eigene Ernährung, die eigene Lebensmittelpalette bereichern, aber eine zwingende Notwendigkeit, angeln zu gehen, um überleben zu können, die kann nun mal niemand anführen, geschweige denn als Aussage für sich beanspruchen!
Nahrungserwerb ist nun mal per Definition etwas andere, als seine persönliche kulinarische Palette zu erweitern.
Diesen (wichtigen) Unterschied sollte niemand vergessen!

Aber nun genug OT, weiter im Text! 

LG,
frank


----------



## FranzJosef (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Überleben ist hart! Sei froh, daß du dir ein Boot leisten kannst. Vielen anderen geht es nicht so, die können nicht mal angeln gehen, weil sie es sich nicht leisten können!
> 
> Denk mal darüber nach, bevor du über die Armut anderer Leute spottest.
> Weißt du, was Armut ist? Nicht? Wie willst du dann beurteilen können, was dazu gehört, sich hier in D auch nur einen einzigen Fisch angeln zu dürfen?
> ...


Hast Du heute Deinen "Die-Welt-hasst-mich-ich-muss-mal-irgendwo-rumheulen-Tag"???
Kann mich nicht erinnern ueber irgendwessen Armut gespottet zu haben.
Wie kommt man von "Angeln mit Hauptgrund Fisch holen, weil's lecker ist" zur "vom Jobcenter vorgeschriebener billiger Ernaehrung"???
Ist mir zu bloede, schoenes Leben noch.


----------



## FranzJosef (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



WK1956 schrieb:


> keine Ahnung wo du einkaufst, aber die be********n dich!
> Ich zahl für ein Kilo Hecht (Lebendgewicht) 6 Euro, für ein Kilo  Hechtfilet 10,90. Zander ist etwas teurer, das Kilo lebendfisch kostet  8,90 Filet 17,90.


Man man man... Sind denn heute abend alle nicht in der Lage beim Apfel-Vergleich bei Aeppeln zu bleiben? |krach:
Ich habe die TK-Filet-Preise bei mir aus'm Supermarkt aufgeschrieben!!
Also: Wenn Du Preise gegenschreiben moechtest, dann nimm' bitte auch die TK-Bio-Filet-Preise! #6
Sonst koennen wir auch gleich anfangen TK-Fischstaebchen von supermarkteigenen Firmen mit frischem wildgefangenem Alaska-Lachs-Filet im Feinkostladen zu vergleichen.... 

PS: Ich hab' ein 40€-Gummiboot, ick schaeme mir jetzt dafuer... 
PPS: Ich kaufe kein 60€-"Bio"-Zanderfilet. 
PPPS: Quatscht zur Hand.


----------



## sonstwer (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Hi!



WK1956 schrieb:


> keine Ahnung wo du einkaufst, aber die be********n dich!
> 
> Ich zahl für ein Kilo Hecht (Lebendgewicht) 6 Euro, für ein Kilo Hechtfilet 10,90. Zander ist etwas teurer, das Kilo lebendfisch kostet 8,90 Filet 17,90.



Da geb ich dir vollkommen Recht. "Bio" ist heutzutage nur ein Verkaufsargument, mit dem man 2. Wahl den echten nachhaltig erzeugten Produnkten untermogeln kann.

Bei Fisch ist das ganze noch schlimmer. Wenn du echte Qualität haben willst, mußt du darauf achten, wie der Fisch gefangen und weiter verarbeitet wurde.

Die größte Qualitätseinbuße beim "Industriefisch" rührt daher, daß durch die Massenverarbeitung das Fleisch in intensiven Kontakt mit dem Fischschleim kommt. Das schlägt sich im Geschmack definitiv nieder.

Wen "Biofisch" in Massen verarbeitet wird, ergibt sich kein Unterschied mehr zum "normalen" Fisch.

Bio ist höchstens ein sinnvoller Begriff, wenn er die Aquakultur beschreibt, in der ein Fisch erzeugt wurde.

Aber selbst das rechtfertigt keine Kilopreise von 50-60€.
Ich habe solche Preise auch noch nirgendwo gesehen. Nicht mal bei frischem Fisch, geschweige denn, bei TK-Ware.

Solche Preise würden mir höchstens beweisen, daß unverhältnismäßig viele Zwischenhändler beteiligt waren und ihren Gewinn draufgeschlagen haben.
Mit Qualität hat das meiner Meinung nach nix zu tun.

LG,
frank

p.s.: @FranzJosef: Die Phrase "Talk to the Hand" weist dich eindeutig als "Meinungsinhaber" aus!

p.p.s.: wieder @ FranzJosef: Ein Kilo Hechtfilet, ohne Haut, liegt hier bei uns etwa bei 30€! Du scheinst da doch Apothekenpreise zu bezahlen.
OK, man kann das Kilo Thunfisch für 30€ kaufen, oder auch für 100€, kommt ganz auf das Selbstverständnis und den Kundenstamm des Händlers an.


----------



## mathei (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Aber nicht in Punkto "*billige* Ernährung", was für zu viele Menschen bittere Notwendigkeit ist.
> Ich war schon in der Situation, ich weiß, wovon ich rede!
> ...


 
was geht mir so ein gejammer auf den sack.
brat die katze.
ich gebe keinem penner in der fußgängerzohne auch nur einen cent, wenn er nen hund daneben sitzen sehe.
ich gebe auch dem zirkusjungen keinen cent für die ziege die neben ihm steht, nur weil sie im winter nix verdienen.
soll ich mich als handwerker da auch hinstellen, wenn der winter hart ist und keine arbeit auf dem bau ist. man man man.
warum kannst du nicht einfach die meinung anderer akzeptieren. wenn es franz sein grund ist, dann ist es so.
ich habe für mich punkt 5 genommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



> ich habe für mich punkt 5 genommen.


Und damit auch wieder die Kurve zum Thema gekriegt..
Bin ja schon kurz vorm einschreiten wegen OT...


----------



## FranzJosef (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und damit auch wieder die Kurve zum Thema gekriegt..
> Bin ja schon kurz vorm einschreiten wegen OT...


Nee nee, wir sind ja artig, wenn man uns laesst.  

Bsp.sweise war ick heute mittag fuer 3h in der Watbuex unterwegens... Zwar Sonne und 20° und erst 'ne NW2; dann aber frischte der Wind auf 'ne SW5 auf... Das Angeln machte nun nicht wirklich Spass. Half aber nix, da ich heute abend 'nen Fisch brauchte, da Freunde zum essen da sind ---> Angeln mit Hauptgrund Futter holen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Grad schreib ich noch:
Gut is mit Offtopic - macht das doch per PN aus..


----------



## Lucius (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mal mit Nachdenken?
> 
> Es ist nach dem *Hauptmotiv* gefragt.
> 
> ...




Sorry, du bist ein ungehobelter Klotz und Ich glaub Ich werde wirklich auf jedwede Kommunikation mit dir verzichten......


----------



## smithie (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



> Und wenn hier mancher sich einfach nicht traut es zuzugeben, es ist die  Geilheit darauf einen Fisch zu fangen. Sei es aus Spass oder um ihn zu  essen. Alles andere ist Humbug.


Irgendwann werden wir alle bekehrt sein und unserer wahres Ich erkennen :q
ich glaube ich habe ein dejà vue... oder 2... oder 3 

Habe für nix gestimmt, da ich gerne anstatt der Punkte Kästchen hätte, will heißen Mehrfachnennungen.
In den Studienauswertungen wird das immer mit dem Sternchen kommentiert "multiple answers were permitted".

Das Ergebnis hier zeichnet sich ja ab.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



Lucius schrieb:


> Sorry, du bist ein ungehobelter Klotz und Ich glaub Ich werde wirklich auf jedwede Kommunikation mit dir verzichten......



Ungehobelter Klotz ist ein Kompliment wenn damit gemeint ist, das ich die ungeschminkte Wahrheit schreibe und nicht aalglatt und selbstbetrügerisch um den heißen Brei herumschreibe. 

Wenn Du wieder Argumente hast, kannst Du Dich ja wieder beteiligen.


----------



## sonstwer (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ungehobelter Klotz ist ein Kompliment wenn damit gemeint ist, das ich die ungeschminkte Wahrheit schreibe und nicht aalglatt und selbstbetrügerisch um den heißen Brei herumschreibe.
> 
> Wenn Du wieder Argumente hast, kannst Du Dich ja wieder beteiligen.



|good:


----------



## angler1996 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

:mLangsam frage ich mich, was uns Thomas im Ergebnis seiner Umfragen präsentiert|kopfkrat
Da kommt doch irgendeiene Art Spiegel, ne nich der von der bösen Stiefmutter- so - "Ihr seid die schönsten im Land"
Ne, mehr so nach dem Motto - das seid ihr|gr::m

Oder doch ne tiefsinnige Studie
"Die Psychologie der Angler D-lands unter besonderer Beachtung ihrer Mitgliedschaft im AB":m

Naja, ich las mich überraschen.

Zum Warum, ja warum wohl?
Weil es Spaß macht ( ganz verkürzt) und gelegentlich einen zum Essen, 
(Jaja manchmal mußt du einen beisteuern, weil ich nix fange|wavey

Gruß A.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Ich habe meine Stimme mal Nr. 5 gegeben, einfach weil es am besten passt. Dies ist aber nicht der Hauptgrund warum ich angeln gehe.

Mir macht es einfach Spaß, Fische zu fangen. Und wenn mal ein Großer beißt, umso besser  Und ja, ich bin geil drauf, Fische zu fangen, aber sonst würde ich auch nicht angeln. Und wenn´s mal passt, nehme ich auch gerne was für die Küche mit, das ist aber eben nicht mein Hauptmotiv sondern eher ein nützliches Nebenprodukt.

Wenn ich Natur erleben möchte gehe ich hier in die Wiesen und Wälder, da kann ich ne ganze Menge sehen und erleben. Am Wasser habe ich aber auch schon ne ganze Menge erlebt. Eisvögel, Rehe, Wiesel die auf nem Wehr rumgesprungen sind, ein dutzend Wildschweine was auf einmal hinter mir rannte, ach ich weiß nicht was ich alles aufzählen könnte, es gab einfach schon so viele Sachen wo man mal auch kurz die Rute wegelegt um sich das Schauspiel anzuschauen. Aber auch hier ist es, wie beim Fisch für die Küche, eher ein Nebenprodukt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



> Langsam frage ich mich, was uns Thomas im Ergebnis seiner Umfragen präsentiert
> Da kommt doch irgendeiene Art Spiegel, ne nich der von der bösen Stiefmutter- so - "Ihr seid die schönsten im Land"
> Ne, mehr so nach dem Motto - das seid ihr


Ich verweigere die Auskunft- außer der Ankündigung, dass das nicht die letzte Umfrage war.........
:q:q:q


----------



## Nordwärts (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Was Dir anscheinend nicht genug ist:
> Ich gehe auch angeln, obwohl ich manchmal keine Lust dazu habe.



Das find ich traurig. Und das aus reiner Provokation auch noch rauszuhauen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Stimme mal Nr. 5 gegeben, einfach weil es am besten passt. Dies ist aber nicht der Hauptgrund warum ich angeln gehe.
> 
> Mir macht es einfach Spaß, Fische zu fangen. Und wenn mal ein Großer beißt, umso besser  Und ja, ich bin geil drauf, Fische zu fangen, aber sonst würde ich auch nicht angeln. Und wenn´s mal passt, nehme ich auch gerne was für die Küche mit, das ist aber eben nicht mein Hauptmotiv sondern eher ein nützliches Nebenprodukt.
> 
> Wenn ich Natur erleben möchte gehe ich hier in die Wiesen und Wälder, da kann ich ne ganze Menge sehen und erleben. Am Wasser habe ich aber auch schon ne ganze Menge erlebt. Eisvögel, Rehe, Wiesel die auf nem Wehr rumgesprungen sind, ein dutzend Wildschweine was auf einmal hinter mir rannte, ach ich weiß nicht was ich alles aufzählen könnte, es gab einfach schon so viele Sachen wo man mal auch kurz die Rute wegelegt um sich das Schauspiel anzuschauen. Aber auch hier ist es, wie beim Fisch für die Küche, eher ein Nebenprodukt.




Danke ! 

Wir Angler haben nicht den geringsten Grund, uns für unsere Leidenschaft mit Scheinargumenten zu rechtfertigen vor einer heuchlerischen Gesellschaft, die nur deswegen gegen Massentierhaltung und Umweltverschmutzung ist, weil sie genau weiß dass sie damit keinen Erfolg hat und das Ei, das Fleisch, das Hähnchen auch weiter nur ein paar läppische Euros kostet und die lebenswichtigen Flüge zum Ballermann auch weiterhin stattfinden werden. 

Und da tut es der scheinheiligen Seele doch gut, wenigstens Angler und Jäger zu verteufeln. 

Und wir bedienen die auch noch mit Argumenten, die man in der Luft zerpflücken kann anstatt denen den Spiegel vors Gesicht zu halten..


----------



## Lazarus (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Da es in Deutschland keine nennenswerte Anzahl von Berufsanglern gibt, ist diese Umfrage an sich Humbug. Sorry für die deutlichen Worte.

Meine Hauptmotivation mein Hobby auszuüben ist
( ) ...
( ) ...
( ) ...
( ) ...
( ) dass ich es gerne mache und es mir Spaß macht

Wer da was anderes als den letzen Punkt ankreuzt, hat ein Problem mit der Logik.

Sinnvoll und interesant wäre die Umfrage dann, wenn der letzte Punkt gestrichen würde und Mehrfachauswahlen möglich wären.
Gerne auch noch mit zusätzlichen Motiven.

Vorschläge:
( ) Damit ich einen guten Grund habe, von Zuhause wegzukommen
( ) Weil ich nicht in die Kneipe muss, um ein Bier zu trinken
( ) Weil ich fürs Jagen zu arm bin
( ) Weil ich zu doof bin, die Lizenz für Ultraleichtflugzeuge zu schaffen
( ) weil ich beim Angeln keine Frauen um mich habe

Wer weiß weitere Motive? (Ernsthaft)


----------



## hoerbi (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

ich habe abgestimmt und brauche kein
*aber* um zu erklären warum ich nicht abstimmen kann !!


----------



## FranzJosef (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und wir bedienen die auch noch mit Argumenten, die man in der Luft zerpflücken kann anstatt denen den Spiegel vors Gesicht zu halten...


Du siehst doch aber, was passiert...
Da kommt dann irgendwer daher & erzaehlt einem, dass man ja gar nicht die Notwendigkeit hat zu angeln, weil man ja auch die Moeglichkeit haette, (billig) zu kaufen...
Dass es aber einen ganz persoenlichen Grund gibt, dieses "Kaufen" eben nicht "zu praktizieren", weil man lieber persoenlich die Verantwortung fuer die Toetung eines Tieres uebernimmt, statt den gesellschaftlichen Lebensmittelwahnsinn mitzutragen, ist dann wiederum kein zugelassenes oder aussagekraeftiges Argument.
Ich persoenlich empfinde keine "Freude" daran, 'nem Fisch eins vor'n Kopp zu hauen. Natuerlich schuettet Jagd/Jagderfolg Endorphine aus; daraus zu schliessen, dass Angler/Jaeger "gern toeten" ist m.E. schlichtweg falsch.
Lieber steh' ich dazu, dass ich den Fisch, den ich fange, aufesse, anstatt ich zu denen gehoere, die Ihren Kindern beibringen, dass Milch aus'm Supermarkt und der Strom aus der Steckdose kommt.

PS: Noch vor wenigen Dekaden waren Saetze, wie bsp.sweise "Unser Fisch ist so frisch, der zappelt noch beim filetieren", die besten Werbeslogans... Den Supermarkt moechte ich sehen, der sich heutzutage so'n Werbeschild hinhaengt.
PPS: Aber dann schoen in die Schnitzelbude fahren & sich die Kalbshaxe hinterhelfen. Abends die fette Salamistulle futtern, weil die Salami ja vom Salamibaum gepflueckt wird. Und schoen ueber andere Menschen herziehen, die ja Tiere toeten...


----------



## FangeNichts5 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Danke !
> 
> Wir Angler haben nicht den geringsten Grund, uns für unsere Leidenschaft mit Scheinargumenten zu rechtfertigen vor einer heuchlerischen Gesellschaft, die nur deswegen gegen Massentierhaltung und Umweltverschmutzung ist, weil sie genau weiß dass sie damit keinen Erfolg hat und das Ei, das Fleisch, das Hähnchen auch weiter nur ein paar läppische Euros kostet und die lebenswichtigen Flüge zum Ballermann auch weiterhin stattfinden werden.
> 
> ...



Bitte! |supergri

Diese Sache ist halt auch in der Außendarstellung der Anglerschaft ganz wichtig. 
Wenn man bspw. mit Leuten ins Gespräch kommt die nicht grade viel vom Angeln wissen und man nicht einfach Klartext redet verzerrt man das Bild, das der Gegenüber im Kopf hat, völlig. Aber mit dieser offenen Art, zu sagen wie ich es einfach sehe, habe ich schon einige Leute an das Thema rangeführt die vorher eigentlich nichts vom Angeln wissen wollten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Du siehst doch aber, was passiert...
> Da kommt dann irgendwer daher & erzaehlt einem, dass man ja gar nicht die Notwendigkeit hat zu angeln, weil man ja auch die Moeglichkeit haette, (billig) zu kaufen...
> Dass es aber einen ganz persoenlichen Grund gibt, dieses "Kaufen" eben nicht "zu praktizieren", weil man lieber persoenlich die Verantwortung fuer die Toetung eines Tieres uebernimmt, statt den gesellschaftlichen Lebensmittelwahnsinn mitzutragen, ist dann wiederum kein zugelassenes oder aussagekraeftiges Argument.
> 
> .................



Das ist wieder diese dumme Definitionskiste.

Natürlich muss heutzutage in Deutschland kaum jemand zur Sicherung des Lebensunterhaltes angeln. Und für die meisten ist es vermutlich tatsächlich billiger, Fische zu kaufen, anstatt sie zu angeln.

Das bedeutet aber doch nicht, dass man im Verzehr selbstgefangener Fische keinen wesentlichen Grund zum Angeln sehen darf. Selbstredend ist das ein Grund, und ein legitimer noch dazu. 

Nur, wenn uns manche vorgaukeln dies sei der *einzig* *zulässige* Grund, dann geh ich auch auf die Barrikaden. 

Ist immer die gleiche Kiste, anderen nach Möglichkeit die eigene Ideologie überstülpen wollen, so oder so. 

Da wird man dann wegen einer klaren Positionierung schonmal angepinkelt. so wie Du halt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Bitte! |supergri
> 
> Diese Sache ist halt auch in der Außendarstellung der Anglerschaft ganz wichtig.
> Wenn man bspw. mit Leuten ins Gespräch kommt die nicht grade viel vom Angeln wissen und man nicht einfach Klartext redet verzerrt man das Bild, das der Gegenüber im Kopf hat, völlig. Aber mit dieser offenen Art, zu sagen wie ich es einfach sehe, habe ich schon einige Leute an das Thema rangeführt die vorher eigentlich nichts vom Angeln wissen wollten.



Aber was hilft uns in der Außendarstellung denn weiter?

Das bedienen fadenscheiniger Argumente, oder das zurechtrücken verzerrter Denkweisen ?

In Deinem letzten Satz gibst Du die Antwort.

Verblendete Ideologen und naturfremde Gemüter wird man so oder so nicht überzeugen können.


----------



## The-Punisher (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Weils GEIL ist! "say" ! =) 
Gruß Andy


----------



## FranzJosef (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nur, wenn uns manche vorgaukeln dies sei der *einzig* *zulässige* Grund, dann geh ich auch auf die Barrikaden.


Und genau DAS scheinen Foren-User i.A. nicht akzeptieren zu koennen: Dass die Unterscheidung in ausschliesslich schwarz oder weiss nicht moeglich ist.
Explizit in dieser Umfrage ist nach dem HAUPTGRUND des eigenen Angelns gefragt; u.a. wurde auch ausgefuehrt, dass man sich bei Gleichgewichtung entscheiden soll.
Dafuer, dass ich eine Entscheidung treffe, lasse ich mich nicht anpinkeln. 
Alle anderen treffen ja ebenso Ihre Entscheidungen; nur entweder stehen sie nicht dazu (auch nicht vor'm Spiegel) oder (was wesentlich schlimmer wiegt) sie wissen noch nicht einmal, dass Sie eine Entscheidung trafen/treffen. 
Mir persoenlich macht's nichts aus, zu einer Minoritaet zu gehoeren. Dementsprechend sollte es der Majoritaet doch nichts ausmachen, Minderheiten zuzulassen... Theoretisch...


----------



## Wegberger (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Hallo,

ich denke das diese Umfrage sehr gut und sehr schlecht ist !!!

Sehr gut:
Weil ich glaube das es schon interressant ist unter "Gleichgesinnten" zu solchen Themen zu diskutieren.

Sehr schlecht:
weil dies in einem "ohne Anmeldung" öffentlichen Forum zu machen .... da Menschen, die einen unseren Hobby grundsätzlich negativen Zuspruch haben ..eine semiumfragetechnischenpseudohintergrund  Argumetation zu liefern.

Ich denke Differenzierung ist genauso wichtig wie der "richtige Ort" dafür. 

LG
Wegberger


----------



## wobbler68 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Hallo

Meine Motivation ändert sich sehr oft.|bigeyes

Mal habe ich einfach "Heißhunger "auf Fisch.:k

Dann will ich nur raus aus der Bude und die Natur am Wasser genießen.#6 Da ist der Fang , nicht so wichtig.

Wenn am Wasser junge Wasservögel da sind ,Buchfinken,Amseln oder Meisen die Madendose /Wurmeimer plündern .Oder Igel sind zutraulich geworden .Da gibt es jede menge gründe .Dann geht es ans Wasser um dieses Schauspiel zu erleben.An den folgenden Tagen dann mit "Leckerlis" eben um die Tiere in der Natur zu erleben. Da ist der Fang unwichtig!!!


Punkt 3 und 4 sind gar nicht zu trennen.Das eine geht ohne das andere nicht.



Dann gibt es Tage an denen ich einfach nur Angeln will.:q



Mich auf nur eine Motivation festlegen kann und möchte ich gar nicht.
Da käme ich mir .................. 


Mfg

Alex


----------



## gründler (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Sehr schlecht:
> weil dies in einem "ohne Anmeldung" öffentlichen Forum zu machen .... da Menschen, die einen unseren Hobby grundsätzlich negativen Zuspruch haben ..eine semiumfragetechnischenpseudohintergrund Argumetation zu liefern.
> 
> Ich denke Differenzierung ist genauso wichtig wie der "richtige Ort" dafür.
> ...


 

Immer *Ja* sagen könnte auf dauer aber auch zu einer Sackgasse führen.

Wir brauchen uns nicht verstecken,jedes Tier was im Supermarkt landet hat mehr "gelitten" als unser gefangener Fisch oder Sau Reh...was geschossen wird.

Und solange Millonen Menschen dies ohne einen Gedanken täglich in sich hinein schaufeln,solange brauchen Angler und Jäger sich nicht hinter Scheinagus verstecken.



|wavey:


----------



## Sir Pommes (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

ich angle, weil ich gerne angle

allerdings angle ich auch nur an Orten an denen ich mich wohl fühle, an denen ich mich entspannen kann. Natur ist mir dabei unheimlich wichtig

so gesehen wären für mich zwei der vorgegebenen Antworten zutreffend. Entschieden habe ich mich aber für die Letzte


----------



## Honeyball (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Ja, ich esse absolut sehr gerne Fisch
Ja, ich genieße überall am Wasser die Natur und/oder die Landschaft ringsrum
Ja, ich will Tiere im Speziellen und die Natur im Allgemeinen schützen und möglichst wenig eingeschränkt meinen Kindern und nachfolgenden Generationen erhalten.

Deshalb achte ich beim Fischkaufen sehr bewusst auf Qualität und Nachhaltigkeit.
Deshalb halte ich mich in meiner Freizeit möglichst oft draußen und da dann bevorzugt in Gewässernähe auf
Deshalb versuche ich, mich ständig so zu benehmen, dass Natur und Tieren kein (nachhaltiger) Schaden entsteht.

Und dann kommt noch eines dazu:
Ab und zu wenn es mir möglich ist, gehe ich angeln, denn das mache ich gerne und es macht mir Spaß!


----------



## daci7 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ja, ich esse absolut sehr gerne Fisch
> Ja, ich genieße überall am Wasser die Natur und/oder die Landschaft ringsrum
> Ja, ich will Tiere im Speziellen und die Natur im Allgemeinen schützen und möglichst wenig eingeschränkt meinen Kindern und nachfolgenden Generationen erhalten.
> 
> ...


:m
Da schließe ich mich zu 100% an.
Ich schütze Natur und Tiere - aber *darum* geh ich doch nicht angeln. Btw - was hat Angeln denn mit Natur- und Tierschutz zu tun? Ich genieße die Natur, aber *darum* geh ich auch nicht angeln. Ich könnte die Natur doch viel entspannter genießen ohne meine Haken im Wasser... Ich esse gerne Fisch und auch *darum* geh ich nicht angeln. Den Fisch würde ich auch einfacher beim Händler bekommen.

Ich gehe Angeln, weil ich gerne angel. Weil es mir Spaß macht und ich einerseits die Entspannung und andererseits den Nervenkitzel mag. Weil ich einerseits die ruhigen Stunden und anderseits den Drill mag. Weil die Vorbereitung und das Überlisten eines Fisches mit Vergnügen bereitet.7
#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



> Ich esse gerne Fisch und auch darum geh ich nicht angeln. Den Fisch würde ich auch einfacher beim Händler bekommen.


Da will ich denn dann doch mal als Koch in die Bresche springen:
So frisch wie man als Angler Fisch kriegt (wenn man welchen kriegt), kriegt man den eben in keinem Laden..

Und man kann sich sicher sein, dass er richtig (bzw. so wie man es selber will) geschlachtet und ausgeblutet wurde - im Laden ist das nicht immer sichergestellt.


Von daher ist es bei mir die Motivation zwar auch die Nummer 5...

Aber als Koch kann ich gut nachvollziehen, wenn jemand wegen der Fische zum Essen als Hauptmotiv angeln geht - nicht wegen der Kohle, wegen der Qualität.......


Eher schwer tue ich mich persönlich mit dem Argument "Naturgenuss" - dazu brauch ich nicht angeln gehen.

Aber es wurde ja wie man sieht, trotzdem nicht zu Unrecht aufgenommen, da doch viele das als Hauptmotiv angeben .....

Hätte das aber vorher nicht in der Zahl vermutet, das geb ich zu...


----------



## Sharpo (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



daci7 schrieb:


> :m
> Da schließe ich mich zu 100% an.
> Ich schütze Natur und Tiere - aber *darum* geh ich doch nicht angeln. Btw - was hat Angeln denn mit Natur- und Tierschutz zu tun? Ich genieße die Natur, aber *darum* geh ich auch nicht angeln. Ich könnte die Natur doch viel entspannter genießen ohne meine Haken im Wasser... Ich esse gerne Fisch und auch *darum* geh ich nicht angeln. Den Fisch würde ich auch einfacher beim Händler bekommen.
> 
> ...



Tierschutz

Ein Wort was schwer mit Angeln in Verbindung zu bringen ist.
Aber

Sind unsere Bemühungen des Artenerhalts, Wiederansiedelung, der Bau bzw. das Einsetzen von/ für Fischtreppen etc. nicht auch Tierschutz?

Also für mich bedeutet Tierschutz als Angler eben genau dies.
Im Grunde sichere ich die Grundlage meines Hobbys damit ab.

Auch mag man über Schonzeiten unterschiedlicher Meinung sein. Aber jeder/ viele verantwortliche Angler betreiben Tierschutz ohne gesetzliche Anweisung/ Regelung.
Fische im Laichkleid werden zurück gesetzt etc.

In meinen Augen sind wir Angler auch Tier/Fischschützer.


----------



## daci7 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Tierschutz
> 
> Ein Wort was schwer mit Angeln in Verbindung zu bringen ist.
> Aber
> ...



Aber wäre das Ökosystem See oder Fluss nicht viel besser geschützt, wenn man es komplett in Ruhe lassen würde? 
Mit (Falsch-)Besatz, Verschleppung und teilweise auch durch Entnahme pfuschen wir eben meist kontraproduktiv in diesen herum... Dass wir dem duch Schonzeiten, Schongebiete, Wiederansiedlung und auch Besatz und bauliche Maßnahmen versuchen entgegen zu wirken tut dazu nichts bei.
Natürlich schließt das eine nicht das andere aus, es ist aber eben nicht immanent.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Tierschutz
> 
> .......
> 
> ...



Nicht in Deutschland - da muss dein Motiv auch noch das Richtige sein.
Es muss jegliche Überprüfung von Lobbyisten,Populisten und Möchtgernwissenden standhalten können.
Eine gut Tat nur aus "egoistischen" Zielen heraus zählt da nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

OT an (weil das klar definiert ist, nur zur Erklärung)



> Sind unsere Bemühungen des Artenerhalts, Wiederansiedelung, der Bau bzw. das Einsetzen von/ für Fischtreppen etc. nicht auch Tierschutz?


Ne, das ist Natur- und Artenschutz.
Weils da um Grundlagen für Erhaltung von Biotopen und Arten geht, nicht um das Leiden einzelner Tiere. 

Tierschutz dagegen ist der Schutz des tierischen Individuums vor einem Leiden..

Rein *juristisch* (nicht faktisch in meinen Augen!!) verstößt jeder Angler mit dem Angelvorgang gegen das Tierschutzgesetz. 

Es geht dabei j*uristisch *nur um den Rechtfertigungsgrund, warum man das trotzdem darf..
OT aus


----------



## Sharpo (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



daci7 schrieb:


> Aber wäre das Ökosystem See oder Fluss nicht viel besser geschützt, wenn man es komplett in Ruhe lassen würde?
> Mit (Falsch-)Besatz, Verschleppung und teilweise auch durch Entnahme pfuschen wir eben meist kontraproduktiv in diesen herum... Dass wir dem duch Schonzeiten, Schongebiete, Wiederansiedlung und auch Besatz und bauliche Maßnahmen versuchen entgegen zu wirken tut dazu nichts bei.
> Natürlich schließt das eine nicht das andere aus, es ist aber eben nicht immanent.



Gute Frage.
Gute Gewässer würden sich evtl. selbst regulieren.
Viele Gewässer wären ohne uns Angler aber tot.

Man bedenke mal den Zustand nach dem Krieg. 
Viele Gewässer waren leer gefischt (geplündert von den Einwohnern und Alliierten) und verseucht.
Dank engagierter Angler gab es Besatzmaßnahmen etc..


----------



## Purist (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Man bedenke mal den Zustand nach dem Krieg.
> Viele Gewässer waren leer gefischt (geplündert von den Einwohnern und Alliierten) und verseucht.
> Dank engagierter Angler gab es Besatzmaßnahmen etc..



Kleine Anmerkung: Die Nazis forderten von Sportfischern mehr  Beitrag zur Volksernährung, was natürlich kaum funktionierte. Angler sind keine Berufsfischer. Dass die Allierten stellenweise Fisch entnommen haben, mag vorgekommen sein, im Ganzen gesehen waren die Fischbestände nach dem Krieg aber teilweise sogar noch besser wie vorher. Selbst in der Nord- und Ostssee, durch den Krieg erholten sich die Bestände.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



Purist schrieb:


> ..... im Ganzen gesehen waren die Fischbestände nach dem Krieg aber teilweise sogar noch besser wie vorher. Selbst in der Nord- und Ostssee, durch den Krieg erholten sich die Bestände.



Ohne Zahlen leider nur Spekulation.
Sicher ist jedenfalls auch dass wer explosionsfähiges Material hatte, auch fischen konnte.
Das legt die Vermutung ziemlich fischleerer Kleingewässer nahe und auch mittelgroße dürften gelitten haben.
|kopfkrat
Aber egal geht zu weit OT.
:m

Um zurück zu kommen...ich angle aus mehreren Gründen....Jagdtrieb, die Ruhe draußen, die Schönheit der Natur und auch um mich abseits der Zivilisation mal wieder auf das Wesentliche zu besinnen.
Den Erfolgsdruck, der besonders jungen Anglern eigen ist, habe ich längst nicht mehr.


----------



## angler1996 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Den Erfolgsdruck, der besonders jungen Anglern eigen ist, habe ich längst nicht mehr.


 
Ah, der Herr im hohem Alter:m Altersweisheit? 
Gruß A.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Altersweisheit?
> Gruß A.



Die setzt nicht in einem bestimmten Alter ein, sondern nach einer gewissen Menge an Erfahrungen.
Um diese anzusammeln braucht aber jeder unterschiedlich lange.
:m


----------



## angler1996 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

oder eben gaaaanz lange:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



angler1996 schrieb:


> oder eben gaaaanz lange:m




Du hast ja noch ein bissl Zeit.:m
|pftroest:
|jump:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Punkt 5

Einfach den archaischen Jagdtrieb ausleben...mein Ausgleich für die vielen Zwangstribute des 21.Jhd.


----------



## Honeyball (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Ach du dicke Sch.....!
Was kommt denn da bei dieser Umfrage raus?

95% gehen angeln, weil sie gerne angeln oder beim Angeln die Natur am Wasser genießen wollen!!!!
...und dabei dürfen wir alle in Deutschland nach verbandsoberster Selbstverpflichtung ausschließlich mit Nahrungsbeschaffungsabsicht angeln.

Na, da wird ja ein Aufschrei durch die Medien gehen. Ich seh schon die Schlagzeile: 
*Deutsche Angler angeln, weil sie Spaß daran haben oder die Natur am Wasser genießen wollen.* 
Untertitel: _Nahrungsbeschaffung nur untergeordnete Begründung_.

Wir Angler sind ein dekadentes Volk von Illegalen bzw. Kriminellen!!! (Zumindest, wenn es nach gewissen Verbänden geht #c)

Mann, bin ich froh, dass ich fast ausschließlich im europäischen Ausland angle, 
dort, wo die Natur für den Menschen da ist und der Mensch sich ihr aus reinem Selbstverständnis heraus verpflichtet fühlt, vor allem, wenn er Angler ist, 
dort, wo ein nicht angelnder Passant einem freundlich und interessiert begegnet und nicht das Ziel verfolgt, alle diese bösen Tiermörder ins Wasser zu schmeißen, 
dort, wo Angler frei über die Verwendung ihres Fangs entscheiden und verfügen dürfen, ohne Angst vor Anzeigen, Strafandrohungen und unbeabsichtigten Ordnungswidrigkeiten...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wir Angler sind ein dekadentes Volk von Illegalen bzw. Kriminellen!!! (Zumindest, wenn es nach gewissen Verbänden geht #c)




 Diese gewissen Verbände können mich mitsamt ihrer kruden Logik genau dort,wo es beim Grizzly ziemlich dunkel ist.:vik:


----------



## Honeyball (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*


nicht nur Dich....ääh, nicht nur beim Grizzly :m


----------



## wasser-ralf (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Um noch einmal Ralle auzugreifen (tschuldigung, ich bin da etwas spät dran):



> Wie wärs denn mal mit Nachdenken?
> 
> Es ist nach dem *Hauptmotiv* gefragt.
> 
> ...


 
Seeeehr subjektiv, Ralle wenn das Deine Hauptmotive sind, so respektiere ich sie - respektiere meine aber bitte sehr auch.
*Ich* lasse mir von Dir nicht mein Hauptmotiv einreden/aufdrängen. Stell Dir mal vor, so manch einer tickt doch nocht etwas anders wie *Du*.
Ob Du es dir vorstellen kannst oder nicht, es gibt bei dem einen oder anderen sehr wohl auch ein anderes Hauptmotiv. Jeser outet sich nicht so gern, aber wir konnten es hier zum Teil bereits lesen.
Es gibt (wertungsfrei) die Fraktion, welche die Angelei vorrangig als Nahrungserwerb versteht, sich damit unter Druck setzt und nicht die Geilheit des Drills im Vordergrund sieht.
Und wenn Du auch im verdreckten und vermüllten Industriehafen Deine Fische fangen gehst, ist das Dein Problem. Mich würde da keiner zusehen bekommen. Auch wenn die schönsten, dicksten Fische am belebten Flussufer mitten in der belebten Stadt in Aussicht stehen, ich meide diesen Platz. Ich möchte entspannen, meine Ruhe, das Naturerlebnis, gern auch mal ohne Fisch und Beute. Mich treibt nichts und niemand in den Forellen-/Karpfenpuff, nur weil dort der geile Drill auf mich wartet.

Ach und zu guter letzt esse ich auch gern mal einen Fisch und sehe dann auch mal die Angelei durchaus und dankbar als Nahrungerwerb, auch wenn ich nicht zwangsläufig darauf angewiesen bin.


----------



## Ossipeter (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Ich angel weil ich bin!


----------



## mathei (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

noch immer keiner für punkt 3 gestimmt. man die argumente hätte ich gerne gelesen.


----------



## angler1996 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> noch immer keiner für punkt 3 gestimmt. man die argumente hätte ich gerne gelesen.


 
Erhlat und Schutz der Wasserflöhe und Zucki's:m


----------



## Carp-MV (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Die Umfrage lässt eh nur eine logische Antwort zu....



> meine Ernährung, weil ich gerne Fisch esse


..dies ist kein wirkliches Hauptmotiv da niemand deswegen mehr Angeln muss um das zu verwirklichen, Qualität hin oder her. Ein Grund mit, das man Angeln geht das mag sein ja aber ansonsten FAIL ....



> dass ich draußen am Wasser die Natur genießen will


...wer wirklich mal genau nachdenkt wird schnell merken das auch diese Antwort als Hauptmotiv völliger Quatsch wäre. Wem das so überaus wichtig ist der nehme eine Decke oder Stuhl und setzt sich ohne Rute ans Wasser und hat was er braucht...



> dass ich Tiere schützen will


...wie einige schon erkannt haben, die Begründung würde ich gerne mal hören wollen....:m



> dass ich Natur schützen will


....na dann nimm dir eine Tüte und sammel den Müll ein aber ne Rute braucht dafür auch keiner....



> _dass ich gerne angle und es mir Spaß macht_


....die einzig richtige Antwort! Warum? Ganz einfach, diese Antwort schließt alle weiteren Gründe mit ein aber der Spaß ist erstmal das Hauptmotiv, so ist das bei jeden Hobby. 
Der eine achtet dabei auf den Naturschutz weil er die Plätze sauber hält und ein anderer isst ja gern auch Fisch und erfüllt sich ab und zu damit noch ein leckere Mahlzeit und so weiter und so weiter und so weiter....:g

Dann gehen vllt einige noch Angeln um mal von ihren Weib wegzukommen aber ich hoffe doch das dies eine kleine Minderheit darstellt..^^


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



> Die Umfrage lässt eh nur eine logische Antwort zu....


Ich habe aber weder behauptet, dass alle Antworten logisch sind, noch dass man nur die logischen abstimmen dürfte - es sind lediglich die, die man am häufigsten liest und hört bei entsprechenden Diskussionen..



> Dann gehen vllt einige noch Angeln um mal von ihren Weib wegzukommen aber ich hoffe doch das dies eine kleine Minderheit darstellt..^^


Auch dann muss angeln zumindedst so viel mehr Spaß machen als das zu Hause, dass man deswegen raus geht - wäre dann auch Antwort 5...


Und wie gesagt, Antwort 1 kann durchaus gelten, allerdings nicht weil mans müsste oder weils billiger wäre, sondern der Kulinarik wegen.  

Da will ich denn dann noch mal als Koch in die Bresche springen:
So frisch wie man als Angler Fisch kriegt (wenn man welchen kriegt), kriegt man den eben in keinem Laden..

Und man kann sich sicher sein, dass er richtig (bzw. so wie man es selber will) geschlachtet und ausgeblutet wurde - im Laden ist das nicht immer sichergestellt.


----------



## Carp-MV (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



> Ich habe aber weder behauptet, dass alle Antworten logisch sind, noch  dass man nur die logischen abstimmen dürfte - es sind lediglich die, die  man am häufigsten liest und hört bei entsprechenden Diskussionen..


Das sollte auch keine Kritik an deiner Umfrage sein, sondern lediglich eine festellung meinerseits die ich getroffen habe und der Zwang in mir dies allen hier mitzuteilen.....^^ ;-)


----------



## basslawine (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eher schwer tue ich mich persönlich mit dem Argument "Naturgenuss" - dazu brauch ich nicht angeln gehen.
> 
> Aber es wurde ja wie man sieht, trotzdem nicht zu Unrecht aufgenommen, da doch viele das als Hauptmotiv angeben .....
> 
> Hätte das aber vorher nicht in der Zahl vermutet, das geb ich zu...



...aber genau das habe viele gewählt, obwohl sie garantiert auch gerne noch den ein oder anderen Punkt angekreuzt hätten.

Ich kann das 100%ig nachvollziehen, Angeln ist für viele nur ein psychologischer "Vorwand", um mal wieder aus der Bude raus zu kommen, in meinem Fall möglichst am Strand sitzen, die brandung anglotzen und mal wieder den Naturgewalten ausgesetzt zu sein.
Man kann es in der heutigen leistungsorientierten Gesellschaft ja kaum noch vor sich selber verantworten, einfach mal nen halben Tag rauszugehen und nichts zu tun, wo doch so viele "wichtigere" Angelegeheiten erledigt/befriedigt werden wollen:
-Ein Job, in dem man immer und überall erreichbar sein soll
-Der/die beste Familienvater/-mutter zu sein
-die Bude nachbarngerecht TipTop in Schuss zu halten
-als verantwortlicher Staatbürger zu Alles und Allem eine fundierte meinung zu haben
- usw. usf.

meinen Glückwunsch allen, denen gerade genannte Aspekte gepflegt am Allerwertesten vorbeigehen und die völlig selbstbestimmt durchs Leben stolzieren.
Es gibt aber genug Menschen die vom ganz normalen täglichen Wahnsinn aufgefressen werden und denen das alltägliche "Scheitern" an ihren eigenen Ansprüchen und den der Anderen letztendlich die Lebensqualität zerstört.
Wenn ich vor der Brandung sitze und ungefiltert mit der Natur des Meeres konfrontiert werde, bleibt kein Platz mehr in meinem Kopf für den ganzen Mist, den ich ansonsten ertragen muss.
Da ich zudem Angeln gehe, halte ich auch bereitwillig Wetterkapriolen aus, die mich sonst wieder nach Hause getrieben hätten (Spazierengehen? ach nö, regnet bestimmt bald), gerade das verstärkt aber das Naturerlebnis und man erinnert sich noch lange Zeit später an die tapfer bei Windstärke 5 ausgeharrte Nacht .
Der eventuelle zum Verzehr geeignete Fang ist dann das Sahnehäubchen obendrauf, steht aber absolut nicht im Vordergrund.

Natürlich ist das eine Art Selbstbetrug/Flucht, da der Alltag ja schon wieder um die Ecke wartet.
Ob man sich den Kopf beim marathon, Thai chi, Egoshooter oder was weiss ich freibläst ist ja letztendlich wumpe, solange man die Endstation sabbernder Lappen vermeidet. 

Gruss Marco


----------



## charly69 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Ist ein extrem toller Ausgleich in der Natur und nicht zuletzt ist es ja auch noch die "Jagd" nach einem tolle Fisch den man dann ja ruhig wieder zurück setzen kann. Das ist doch Nervenkitzel pur.

Also bei mir ist es diese Spannung und der Nervenkitzel!


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> Um noch einmal Ralle auzugreifen (tschuldigung, ich bin da etwas spät dran):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Meine Aussage ist keineswegs subjektiv, sondern vollkommen logisch. 

Zu behaupten man würde angeln, weil man die Natur genießen will, ist als Hauptmotiv schlichtweg unglaubwürdig und daher kann ich sie auch nicht respektieren.

Das kann man auch und viel besser *ohne* zu angeln.

Dass man lieber an einem idyllischen See angelt, als in einem Industriegbiet ist logisch, ändert aber nix an der Tatsache das angeln dabei das Hauptmotiv ist. 

Ich behaupte nochmal und immer wieder, dass wohl kaum einer, der sich für Antwort zwei entschieden hat, morgens um vier oder fünf aus dem Bett fällt und sich zwölf Stunden oder mehr ohne Angel mit einem Stühlchen ans Wasser setzt, nur um die Natur zu genießen. Und vermutlich noch weniger würden sich die ganze Nacht am Wasser um die Ohren schlagen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Zu behaupten man würde angeln, weil man die Natur genießen will, ist als Hauptmotiv schlichtweg unglaubwürdig und daher kann ich sie auch nicht respektieren.



Es kann aber beides gleich wichtig sein.

Ich würde nie in einem Betonreservat(Stadt) angeln weil die Natur fehlt.
Da würde ich schon eher ohne Angel einige Stunden in der Natur verweilen.

Da die Frage aber nach dem Hauptmotiv fürs Angeln lautete, muss ich sagen beides.
Angeln geht(für mich) nicht ohne Natur und es kann durchaus passieren, dass ich dabei länger auf die Umgebung schaue als auf die Pose.......|rolleyes

Das ist aber immer auch eine Frage der Tagesform und -laune.
Manchmal will man nur in die Natur und die Seele baumeln lassen, dabei kann ruhig eine Pose im Wasser dümpeln.
Selbst nach nach einigen Zupfern an der Pose - und in der Gewisseheit, nix mehr am Haken zu haben - lasse ich die dann schon mal drin und genieße die Ruhe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



> Ich würde nie in einem Betonreservat(Stadt) angeln weil die Natur fehlt.


Tja, da frag mal die Hamburger Zanderangler..

Ich finds gut, dass sich wieder einmal zeigt, wie unterschiedlich Angler sind - und dass Logik dabei nicht immer die Hauptrolle spielt, ist nun ja beileibe nix Neues.....


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tja, da frag mal die Hamburger Zanderangler...




Da ist natürlich das Angeln selbst der Grund.....


....aber nix für mich.
Ich muss davon nicht satt werden und muss auch niemandem mehr etwas beweisen - auch nicht mir.


Zugegebenermaßen war das nicht immer so aber die Zeiten ändern sich und mit ihnen die Prioritäten.
That's life.

#h


----------



## wasser-ralf (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Ralle nimm es mir nicht übel, für Logik würde ich Deine Schlussfolgerungen nicht halten. Da nimmst Du dann wohl ein wenig viel für Dich in Anspruch, wenn Du Dich jetzt hier für den Logiker hälst.
Viel mehr halte ich Dich mit diesen ein wenig engstirnigen Schlussfolgerungen für anmaßend. Engstirnig desshalb, weil Du Dir einfach andere Motive nich vorstellen kannst und von daher schlichtweg ablehnst. Und anmaßend, weil Du hier gleichmacherei betreiben möchtest.
Noch einmal, hier geht es um das *Hauptmotiv*.
Natürlich habe ich auch gern einmal einen geilen Drill, welcher mir lange in Erinnerung bleibt. Aber genau so lange bleibt mir ein sehr schöner erwachender Morgen in Erinerung, auch ohne Fangerlebnis. Und das ist für mich genau so ein Motiv, meinen Ar*** in aller Herrgottsfrühe aus den Federn zu schieben.


> Ich behaupte nochmal und immer wieder, dass wohl kaum einer, der sich für Antwort zwei entschieden hat, morgens um vier oder fünf aus dem Bett fällt und sich zwölf Stunden oder mehr ohne Angel mit einem Stühlchen ans Wasser setzt, nur um die Natur zu genießen. Und vermutlich noch weniger würden sich die ganze Nacht am Wasser um die Ohren schlagen.


Und da sind wir doch schon wieder an der entscheidenden Stelle! *Du* behauptest... - und diese Behauptung erhebst Du zur allgemeinen Weisheit, ja sogar zur Logik. 
Ach nimm mir mein stilles Schmunzeln bitte nicht übel.


----------



## olaf70 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



basslawine schrieb:


> Ich kann das 100%ig nachvollziehen, Angeln ist für viele nur ein psychologischer "Vorwand", um mal wieder aus der Bude raus zu kommen, in meinem Fall möglichst am Strand sitzen, die brandung anglotzen und mal wieder den Naturgewalten ausgesetzt zu sein.
> Man kann es in der heutigen leistungsorientierten Gesellschaft ja kaum noch vor sich selber verantworten, einfach mal nen halben Tag rauszugehen und nichts zu tun, wo doch so viele "wichtigere" Angelegeheiten erledigt/befriedigt werden wollen:
> -Ein Job, in dem man immer und überall erreichbar sein soll
> -Der/die beste Familienvater/-mutter zu sein
> ...



|goodas ist genau meine Einstellung zum Angeln. Schei55 auf die Fische, ich mag sowieso viel lieber Bratwurst. Außerdem sieht es aber auch einfach zu dämlich aus, wenn man mit einer Thermoskanne Kaffee oder ner Jolle auf dem Klapphocker am Wasser sitzt. Ohne Angeln.


----------



## Seefliege (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

|wavey:

" ... Ich finds gut, dass sich wieder einmal zeigt, wie unterschiedlich Angler  sind - und dass Logik dabei nicht immer die Hauptrolle spielt, ist nun  ja beileibe nix Neues....."

Ich glaube auch ganz fest daran , dass es den meisten Karpfenanglern egal wäre, dass sich ihr Bissanzeiger anhören würde, wie ne Klospülung. Hauptsache es ist ein 30 Pfd. dran ...  
Ich finde schon dass das Logischte am Angeln das Fischefangen selbst ist ... |thinkerg: Andere Gründe zum Angeln zu gehen, gibt es sicherlich ne Menge. Aber die sind eher Begleiterscheinungen des Angelns, die nicht unmittelbar mit seinem eigentlichen Zweck zu tun haben ...


----------



## Knispel (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Ich oute mich mal :
Ich gehe zum Angeln damit ich endlich einmal Ruhe vom ewigen "gelörre" meiner Frau habe ....


----------



## 0din (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Ich behaupte mal das die meisten von uns in ihrer Kindheit eine Art Schlüsselerlebnis hatten z.Bsp.Angelausflug mit dem Opa oder beim Spazierengehen zufällig gesehen wie der sympatische Angler einen großen Hecht fing.
Es könnte also Zufall sein das man Angelt.
Fährt man im Winter von klein auf zum Ski fahren so ist man mit 
Sicherheit sein ganzes Leben Skifahrer oder was es sonst noch für Hobbys gibt.
gruß Kai


----------



## Gunnar. (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



> Ich würde nie in einem Betonreservat(Stadt) angeln weil die Natur fehlt.


 
Das erinnert mich an ......
Also meine bucklige Bremer Verwandschaft hatte mich zum angeln eingeladen. Zander sollte nachgestelt werden. Weiß der Geier wo wir da waren- Betonwüste und Industriebrache. Für mich der Horror. Kann mich nicht drann erinnern jemals wieder so sehr das Ende eines Angeltages herbeigesehnt zu haben. Und das trotz einiger Fische die gefangen wurden.
Mit mir nie wieder solch Tour.
Da sitze ich lieber bei mir am Teich und höre die Singlein vögeln wenn sie asten von hüpf zu hüpf....
Ein Glück das ich noch nicht abgestimmt habe - den sonst müßt ich jetzt vonner 5 zur zur 2 abwandern...


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Hallo,

meiner Meinung fehlen noch wichtige Abstimmungsmöglichkeiten:

Vorschlag : *ich angele um Rekorde zu erreichen ( Länge und Menge möglichst groß und Viel ) - in Deutschland sehr weit verbreitet* , bspw. "Meterhecht" , 40-Pfünder ( Karpfen ) , 50er Barsch, etc.

Sowie auch : ich angele, weil ich kommerzielle Interessen vertrete und mir einen Namen machen will ( eher selten ).

Und ganz wichtig : ich angele, weil ich mir mit meinen Fängen etwas beweisen möchte um auch Anderen zu zeigen, wie "es" geht.

Diese "unglücklichen" Motivationen werden leider von der Angelpresse und Industrie befeuert.

Oder denkt Ihr , ein Angelfirmen-Angler bspw. stippt am Waldsee um kleine Karauschen zu fangen weil die Blümchen dort so schön blühen und er seine Ruhe hat? |kopfkrat


Ich persönl. verkette immer mehrere Gründe - Abstimmung deswegen für mich nicht möglich.

Rheinspezie


----------



## spin-paule (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Wenn ich Natur erleben will, gehe ich wandern.

Wenn ich mich erholen will, lege ich mich hin oder lese ein Buch oder schaue einen Film.

Wenn ich Heißhunger auf Fisch habe und gerade keinen parat, dann gehe ich in den Fischladen.

Wenn ich die Natur schützen will, dann gehe ich zu Nabu oder Greenpeace.


Warum also Angeln???????

Weil Angeln so GEIL ist!!! Ob Fliegen-, Spinn- oder Grundangeln... den Fisch überlisten, zur rechten Zeit am rechten Ort sein... das ist kurzgefasst meine Motivation. 

"Erfolg ist die Summe aller richtigen Entscheidungen", hieß es einmal in einem Werbeslogan... und beim Angeln lebe ich diesen Spruch... an jedem Gewässer an dem ich (legal) eine Chance sehe - selbst wenn es ein "Betonreservat" ist. 

Also stimme ich für: "dass ich gerne angle und es mir Spaß macht"... und dass ich gerne mein Leben lang dazulerne!

Schöne Grüße
Paul


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> Ralle nimm es mir nicht übel, für Logik würde ich Deine Schlussfolgerungen nicht halten. Da nimmst Du dann wohl ein wenig viel für Dich in Anspruch, wenn Du Dich jetzt hier für den Logiker hälst.
> Viel mehr halte ich Dich mit diesen ein wenig engstirnigen Schlussfolgerungen für anmaßend.
> 
> Warum ins persönliche abgleiten ?
> ...



Da gibt es nix zu schmunzeln. Logik ist auch nicht interpretierbar oder subjektiv.

Angel im Wasser = Angeln wollen.  

Die Möglichkeit, dass jemand am Wasser sitzt und die Natur genießt um dann urplötzlich völlig überrascht festzustellen dass da ja sein ganzes Angelgerödel neben ihm liegt und die Köder im Wasser sind, ohne dass er weiß wie ihm geschehen, schließe ich jetzt mal völlig anmaßend aus.


----------



## wasser-ralf (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Also Ralle, da begibst Du Dich auf sehr hohes, philosophisches Pflaster, Hut ab.

Defin.Logik laut Wikipedia:

Unter *Logik* (von altgriechisch λογική τέχνη _logiké téchnē_ „denkende Kunst“, „Vorgehensweise“) versteht man die Lehre des vernünftigen Schlussfolgerns. In der Logik wird die Struktur von Argumenten im Hinblick auf ihre Gültigkeit untersucht, unabhängig vom Inhalt der Aussagen. Bereits in diesem Sinne spricht man auch von „formaler“ Logik. Traditionell ist die Logik ein Teil der Philosophie. Ursprünglich hat sich die traditionelle Logik in Nachbarschaft zur Rhetorik entwickelt. Seit dem 20. Jahrhundert versteht man unter Logik überwiegend symbolische Logik, die auch als grundlegende Strukturwissenschaft, z. B. innerhalb der Mathematik und der Theoretischen Informatik, behandelt wird.

Ich halte Deine "logischen" Schlussfolgerungen trotzdem für recht subjektiv, weil sie für mich nichts mit *Logik* zutun haben. Um es philosophisch auszudrücken, glaubst Du hier nur rein subjektiv, logisch zu denken/heran zu gehen. 
Anders wie beispielsweise in der Mathematik kanst Du wohl schlecht bei der Ausübung des Angelns starre Gesetzmäßigkeiten allein daraus ableiten, dass einer mit seinem Angelgerät an's Wasser zieht. Vor allem wird unter Umständen der eine nicht alles, was der andere als angeln bezeichnet/assoziiert, ebenfalls so bezeichnen/ansehen. Da gibt es so viele Nuancen. Diese solltest Du auch in Deinen Gedankengängen berücksichtigen - denn es gibt sie und sie bestätigen nicht Deine Logik.
*Beispiel: *
Wenn ich raus an den See zum Buch lesen oder Bild malen in die Ruhe möchte, nehme ich aus alter Gewohnheit meinen Angelkrempel mit. Ansonsten fühler ich mich einfach nackig. Deshalb verfolge ich aber noch lange nicht immer vordergründig den Plan, einen Fisch an's Band zu bekommen. Ich fische sehr halbherzig. Ein Biss wäre mir in dieser Situation eher ein wenig störend - ob Du es glaubst oder nicht. Trotzdem bin ich dann in anderen Situationen wieder der leidenschaftliche Angler. Aber ein "Vollblutangler", wie ich sie auch kenne, würde mich belächeln und nicht verstehen, so wie Du hier gerade auch.
Und so gibt es viele ande Mitmenschen mit vielen anderen Motivationen. Also schere nicht alles über einen Kamm und leite schon gar nicht irgend welche albernen *Gesetzmäßigkeiten* daraus her. Mit einer hochtrabenden *Logik* zukommen ist dann fast schon lächerlich.


----------



## Syntac (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

uups, da hab ich als Bayer (naja, eigentlich Franke) doch glatt fürs falsche gestimmt O

meine natürlich Nahrungserwerb! denn hier gehen die Uhren ja anders, da muss das noch so sein... 
würde ja gerne noch was schreiben, aber leider schon ein Bier zuviel, bzw. noch eines zu wenig. 
cooles Thema auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Syntac (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da gibt es nix zu schmunzeln. Logik ist auch nicht interpretierbar oder subjektiv.
> 
> Angel im Wasser = Angeln wollen.
> 
> Die Möglichkeit, dass jemand am Wasser sitzt und die Natur genießt um dann urplötzlich völlig überrascht festzustellen dass da ja sein ganzes Angelgerödel neben ihm liegt und die Köder im Wasser sind, ohne dass er weiß wie ihm geschehen, schließe ich jetzt mal völlig anmaßend aus.



Ralle: 11 / 10 Punkten^^ 
wäre ausnahmsweise mal für einen "gefällt mir" button^^

ich kann nichmal 10 Minuten faul auf der Terrasse liegen, aber sobald die Pose im Wasser dümpelt oder die Swinger auf Spannung sind halt ich`s auch mal schnell 3 Tage aus :m
haben aber erstaunlich viel für "natur genießen" gestimmt 
Mach ich auch, aber nur wenn das Angeln noch der Mittelpunkt ist - im Zweifelsfall kann man die Natur auch mal vernachlässigen und sich nen Wochenende am Kanal breit machen. 
Alles andere kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen, ansonsten wäre ich Ornithologe.


----------



## Jose (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> ... Mit einer hochtrabenden *Logik* zukommen ist dann fast schon lächerlich.





mit sicherheit lächerlich, welche geistigen klimmübungen hier veranstaltet werden.

die frage lautet 
"Meine hauptsächliche Motivation zum Angeln ist..."

*HAUPTSÄCHLICHE* motivation

logisch gibt es keine zwei Erste, kein "etwas schwanger" oder "eigentlich tote köderfische".

deshalb gibts auch keine check-boxen, kein multiple choice. entscheidung ist gefragt.

scheint schwer zu sein, das wort hauptsächlich zu verstehen. 


("sind sie entscheidungsfreudig?"  "äääh, ich weiß nicht...")


----------



## mathei (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



Jose schrieb:


> mit sicherheit lächerlich, welche geistigen klimmübungen hier veranstaltet werden.
> 
> die frage lautet
> "Meine hauptsächliche Motivation zum Angeln ist..."
> ...


|good:
das nenne ich aufräumen und zum thema zurückführen. ohne jemanden auf die füsse zu treten. respekt


----------



## wasser-ralf (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Gut machen wir einen Philosophenclub auf, wenn hier jeder auf Logik pocht.
Ich habe diesen Begriff nicht als erster hier in diesem Zusammenhang in den Mund genommen und würde mich auch davor hüten, dies so absolut zu tun.

Ach und richtig, ich sagte ja selbst schon mehrfach, dass es hier um die *Hauptsächliche* Motivation geht. *Mich* musst Du darauf nicht hinzuweisen.
Ich weiß nur nicht, warum einzig und allein zwingend nur Punkt fünf - "dass ich gerne angle und es mir Spaß macht" zuterffen sollte |kopfkrat. Denn genau darum dreht unser Disput mit Ralle, welcher daraus eine *Logik* herleiten/herbeireden möchte .


----------



## Jose (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> ...
> Ich weiß nur nicht, warum einzig und allein zwingend nur Punkt fünf - "dass ich gerne angle und es mir Spaß macht" zuterffen sollte |kopfkrat. Denn genau darum dreht unser Disput mit Ralle, welcher daraus eine *Logik* herleiten/herbeireden möchte .



weil es zwingende logik ist: 


alle optionen außer der fünften gehen ohne *angeln*.
wer angelt, dem muss es zwingend spass machen,
sei es am drill
sei es am quälen
sei es...
 
das ist *zwingende logik*.


ich hab im übrigen option 2 gewählt.


----------



## wasser-ralf (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Jose, jetzt machst Du Dich lächerlich. Bitte lass den Begriff *Logik* außen vor, vor allem "zwingend".

Vor allem, wozu diese hier Umfrage mit fünf, ich wiederhole - *fünf *Optionen, wenn für Euch nach Eurer *LOGIK* nur diese eine - die fünfte - in Frage kommt?

Lasst Ihr keine anderen Motive zu? Seid Ihr wirklich so engstirnig?

Ich klink mich hier aus - und WEG!


----------



## Jose (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> Jose, jetzt machst Du Dich lächerlich. Bitte lass den Begriff *Logik* außen vor, vor allem "zwingend".
> 
> Vor allem, wozu diese hier Umfrage mit fünf, ich wiederhole - *fünf *Optionen, wenn für Euch nach Eurer *LOGIK* nur diese eine - die fünfte - in Frage kommt?
> 
> ...




entschuldige mal, 
wieso wirst du gegen mich persönlich?
wieso gehts jetzt in bausch und bogen weiter mit "Euch"?

ach, ausgeklinkt, auch schade....


----------



## Andal (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Wieso angeln? Wieso essen, trinken, schlafen, atmen...?#h


----------



## Honeyball (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Ihr seid alle so süß und so liebenswert :l, vermutlich dehalb, weil ihr alle Angler seid. 


(und einzelne vielleicht auch deshalb, weil sie tatsächlich für's Angeln 'ne Ausrede brauchen...:m)

Ich lese den Playboy natürlich nur wegen der hochwertigen Textartikel.
Ich gehe nur zu Aldi, Lidl etc., wenn es besondere Sonderangebote gibt.
Ich rauche nur, damit ich nicht zunehme.
Ich trinke Schnaps nur zur Verdauung und als Medizin.
Ich geh in die Stripteasebar, weil da die Musik so gut ist.
....
etc. etc. etc.
Für alles, was man tut, das von außen oder von der Mehrheit der Anwesenden oder von dem gerade wortführenden Alphatierchen eventuell als moralisch bedenklich oder gar verwerflich eingestuft wird, sucht man eine Rechtfertigung oder wenigstens eine Begründung.
Und verdammt wenige haben den Hintern in der Buchse zu sagen, ich mache das, weil ich Spaß daran hab und es mir schnurzpiepe ist, was du/ihr/andere darüber denken.:m

Woher kommt immer dieser Drang, sich rechtfertigen zu wollen?
Und wieso braucht man den ausgerechnet beim Angeln?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Der war gut Andal - hab heute auch schon mal gelesen:
Ich angle, also bin ich....

Gefiel mir auch..

Logik und  Filosofie den Logikern und Filosofen ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



> Ich trinke Schnaps nur zur Verdauung und als Medizin.


Ich ja mal auf jeden Fall - warum denn sonst auch???
|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## teddy- (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



basslawine schrieb:


> ...aber genau das habe viele gewählt, obwohl sie garantiert auch gerne noch den ein oder anderen Punkt angekreuzt hätten.
> 
> Ich kann das 100%ig nachvollziehen, Angeln ist für viele nur ein psychologischer "Vorwand", um mal wieder aus der Bude raus zu kommen, in meinem Fall möglichst am Strand sitzen, die brandung anglotzen und mal wieder den Naturgewalten ausgesetzt zu sein.
> Man kann es in der heutigen leistungsorientierten Gesellschaft ja kaum noch vor sich selber verantworten, einfach mal nen halben Tag rauszugehen und nichts zu tun, wo doch so viele "wichtigere" Angelegeheiten erledigt/befriedigt werden wollen:
> ...




auch für dich wird das leben wieder besser :m

gruß


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur nicht, warum einzig und allein zwingend nur Punkt fünf - "dass ich gerne angle und es mir Spaß macht" zuterffen sollte |kopfkrat. Denn genau darum dreht unser Disput mit Ralle, welcher daraus eine *Logik* herleiten/herbeireden möchte .



Hast nicht alles von mir gelesen, gelle.

Ich habe ganz klar geschrieben, dass es nur zwei Hauptgründe geben kann.

1.) Nahrungsbeschaffung
2.) Spass am Angeln

Das beide nebeneinander zutreffen können ist auch klar, dann muss man sich, will man abstimmen, halt für eines entscheiden oder sich der Stimme enthalten. Die Natur genießen kann man nebenher bei beidem. Und man kann nebenher sogar ein bisschen Müll einsammeln. Nur Tiere schützen geht gar nicht, es sei denn man lässt gelten, am Ufer vorbeispazierende Hundehalter anzuquaken, wenn sie ihren Hund mißhandeln.

Die Punkte 2 bis 4 hätte man sich konsequenterweise als Hauptmotiv sparen können.

Und zum "Euch". Ich hab die Umfrage weder erstellt, noch hatte ich irgendeinen Einfluss darauf. Also nehm ich sie als User hin und kommentiere entsprechend. 

Es tut mit gar nicht Leid, dass Du mit konsequenter Denkweise nicht klarkommst. Davon ab glaube ich Dir unbesehen, dass Du die Natur genießt, neben dem Angeln.


----------



## Jose (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



Jose schrieb:


> ...
> ich hab im übrigen option 2 gewählt.


zitier mich mal selber zum erklär.

*naturgenuss!*

jawoll. weil "_ich gerne angle und es mir Spaß macht_", das kann ich nach 5 jahren am rhein so nun nicht mehr behaupten: angeln ja - aber spaß? bei den drei nichtgrundeln im jahr?

hab ich gedacht, _dann muss es wohl der naturgenuss sein_ :m

könnte ich mitten auf dem marktplatz angelnd "_zander abräumen_", dann wär mir der naturgenuss sowas von...

meine entscheidung hatte wohl was zu tun mit der verringerung der kognitiven dissonanz.
(häh? macht euch auf die harken und wikipedia und der ganze trööt wird klarer)

also geh ich angeln, weil ich spaß am angeln hab und gerne fisch esse und den naturgenuss habe ich dann besonders bei 'zander à la nature', sorry, ein stückchen butter sollte schon dabei sein (das im übrigen den zander schützt [vor austrocknung] und auch die natur: freier fisch gegen belastende teichwirtschaft [ist sowas wie freier angler gegen verbandenwirtschaft])


also 4 optionen eingebunden, zur hauptsache gefunden: option 5.
logisch!


----------



## Ossipeter (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der war gut Andal - hab heute auch schon mal gelesen:
> Ich angle, also bin ich....
> 
> Gefiel mir auch..
> ...



Habe ich geschrieben. Ist so. Wer mit seinem außenrum  Probleme hat, sollte versuchen die legal zu beseitigen. Auch wenns Nerven kostet. Stillstand ist Tod und wenn keiner was macht auch!


----------



## Skrxnch (27. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Ohne mögliche Mehrfachnennungen ist das einfach nicht aussagefähig.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Schon komisch dass viele neben ihrer eigenen Meinung keine zweite gelten lassen wollen. Ich wäre mit mehreren Auswahlmöglichkeiten auch besser bedient, dies würde aber das Ergebnis sehr schwer auswertbar gestalten. So kann man genau sagen. dass von 1000  Usern 70% aus Spaß angeln....



Ich würde auch 2 *und* 5 wählen, wenn denn die Frage nicht nach dem Hauptgrund gestellt wäre. Ist es aber nunmal nicht. 

Und so bleiben faktisch halt nur Antwort 1 und 5 zur Auswahl übrig. 
Das hat doch nix mit Meinung zu tun.


----------



## Jose (28. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



Skronch schrieb:


> Ohne mögliche Mehrfachnennungen ist das einfach nicht aussagefähig.



wenn auf eine frage
_"*hauptsächliche* Motivation zum Angeln"_
das fehlen der möglichkeit von mehrfachnennungen geantwortet wird, dann sind die antworten sehr wohl aussagefähig, gehen an der frage aber gar nicht nebensächlich, eher hauptsächlich  vorbei und bilden das spektrum der ABler ebenso ab wie die schreibweisen unserer anbißstellen: haaken, hacken, harken, haken.

aber was solls, wir haben viel spaß miteinander...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Schon komisch dass viele neben ihrer eigenen Meinung keine zweite gelten lassen wollen. Ich wäre mit mehreren Auswahlmöglichkeiten auch besser bedient, dies würde aber das Ergebnis sehr schwer auswertbar gestalten. So kann man genau sagen. dass von 1000  Usern 70% aus Spaß angeln....



So rechtsbrecherisch sind dann die Angler doch nicht:
Sind ja bis jetzt nur 60%
|supergri


----------



## wasser-ralf (28. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



> Hast nicht alles von mir gelesen, gelle.
> 
> Ich habe ganz klar geschrieben, dass es nur zwei Hauptgründe geben kann.
> 
> ...


 
Doch habe schon alles gelesen - gelle!
Aber was mir gegen den Strich geht, ist dieses dokmatische pochen auf *Deine Hauptgründe*, ohne auch nur im Ansatz andere Gründe/Denkweisen zuzulassen.  Dir fehlt einfach schlicht weg die *Fantasie*, um Dir überhaupt andere *Hauptgrüne* vorstellen/zulassen zu können. Lachhaft wird es dann wenn Du es auch noch den Begriff der Logik bemühst. Logik ist wie schon gesagt ein sehr hochtrbender Begriff aus der Philosophie, welcher im Alltag einfach viel zu oft fälschlicher Weise und fahrlässig verwendet wird und dessen etwaige Definition ich Dir schon gepostet hatte.

Ein Beispiel:
Man hat eine heimliche Geliebte, von deren Exitenz die eigene Frau nicht erfahren darf.
Das Angeln ist das perfekte Alibi, um sich von zu Hause wegzuschleichen und mit ihr zu treffen.
Aber angeln gehe ich dann bestimmt nicht zur Nahrungsbeschaffung. Und ja sicher, ich gehe angeln zum Spaß - aber nicht aus Spaß am angeln.

Die Geliebte wiederum geht dann auch angeln - obwohl sie nichts mit Angeln am Hut hat, ja es vielleicht sogar eklig findet. Aber es ist die einzige Möglichkeit, den Geliebten zu treffen. Das ist dann ein wirklich völlig anderer *Hauptgrund*.

Und Ralle, jetzt glaube nicht, das ist seeeehr weit her geholt. Das sind ganz reale Szenarien, die gibt es wirklich.


----------



## wasser-ralf (28. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Ach so - gemeint mit dem *Euch* habe ich neben Dir den Jose, denn er war in unserem Disput auch auf dem Zug der *Logok* aufgesprungen. war wohl sehr missverständlich von mir.

Einfach noch, um die Wogen wieder zu glätten - ich habe vor allem mit der Verwendung des Begriffa *Logik* ein Problem.

Im Übrigen - ja ich habe mich bei dieser Umfrage bewusst enthalten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



> Man hat eine heimliche Geliebte, von deren Exitenz die eigene Frau nicht erfahren darf.
> Das Angeln ist das perfekte Alibi,


Das ist dann aber nicht die Motivation zum angeln, sondern zum betrügen.. ;-))))

Da wird das Angeln nur benutzt, aber nicht ausgeführt..

Ähnlich ists in meinen Augen ja beim "Naturgenuss":
Auch da wird angeln nicht oder nicht ernsthaft ausgeführt, sondern dient anscheinend als Alibi, so wie das manche hier beschreiben..

Man kann durchaus Natur geniessen und dabei noch zusätzlich eine Angel ins Wasser halten - will man aber keine Fische fangen, ists eben auch kein Angeln im eigentlichen Sinne...

Angeln ist nun mal einfach in der Freizeit mittels Rute, Schnur und Köder versuchen, Fische zu fangen..


Nur, dass das klar ist (und wie man an den Zahlen sieht):
*Ich habe ja den Punkt bewusst mit aufgenommen, weil er oft in Diskussionen genannt wurde - ob der nun logisch ist oder nicht, spielt dabei keinerlei Rolle..*

Dass bei wichtigen Entscheidungen im Leben nicht immer die Logik die Hautrolle spielt, sollte jeder wissen, der verheiratet ist...

Und es geht hier ja nicht drum wer logisch oder unlogisch ist, sondern was für ihn selber die Hauptmotivation ist - das kann nunmal der Naturgenuss genauso sein wie der Spaß am Angeln oder die anderen aufgeführten Punkte - es verlangt doch niemand, dass man das verstehen muss oder dass das logisch sein muss...

Aber das Ergebnis der Abstimmung wie auch die Diskussion zeigt mir schlicht wieder mal eines:
*Es gibt eben nicht "den Angler" - es gibt zig unterschiedliche mit unterschiedlichsten Ansätzen und Motiven...*


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> Einfach noch, um die Wogen wieder zu glätten - ich habe vor allem mit der Verwendung des Begriffa *Logik* ein Problem.
> 
> Ich schreib jetzt nicht, dass ich das bemerkt habe#y
> denn das wäre fies. Wogen glätten ist für mich nicht nötig. denn eine kontroverse Diskussion führt manchmal zu Wellenschlag, ohne dass gleich ne Sturmflut draus werden muss. Hauptsache man kann sich danach noch in die Augen kucken.#g
> ...



Enthaltung ist, und das habe ich wohl versäumt aufzuführen, natürlich auch eine legitime Wahl.


----------



## wasser-ralf (28. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



> Aber das Ergebnis der Abstimmung wie auch die Diskussion zeigt mir schlicht wieder mal eines:
> *Es gibt eben nicht "den Angler" - es gibt zig unterschiedliche mit unterschiedlichsten Ansätzen und Motiven...*


 
Danke Thomas - mit Deinem Resümee zur Umfrage hast Du genau *die* Worte gefunden, welche mir einfach nicht einfallen wollten. Bin halt nicht ganz so der Rethoriker.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber das Ergebnis der Abstimmung wie auch die Diskussion zeigt mir schlicht wieder mal eines:
> *Es gibt eben nicht "den Angler" - es gibt zig unterschiedliche mit unterschiedlichsten Ansätzen und Motiven...*



Tja Thomas,das ist sowas von richtig erkannt...wie beim Thema legal,illegal,scheixxegal...jeder möchte eigentlich nur nach seiner Facon fischenderweise glücklich werden.Jeder auf seine *eigene* Art.

Könnte alles so einfach sein....wenn es nicht D wäre|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Ja, es könnte so einfach sein ........

Aber noch sinds mir ein paar Stimmen zu wenig, um mit der nächsten Abstimmung weiter zu machen.

Aber ich finde schon, dass sich sowohl mit den Abstimmungen wie auch mit den jeweiligen Diskussionen so lángsam ein Bild abzeichnet - das der "vernünftigen Vielfalt" würd ich das mal nennen wollen..


----------



## BERND2000 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Morgen T.E.

Das Ergebnis ist wirklich sehr aussagekräftig.
Ich habe immer mal wieder reigeschaut und es stimmt nachdenklich.

Stelle ich mir das ganze Ergebnis als eine Person vor, 
ist es ein Angler aus Leidenschaft, der die Natur genießen möchte und hin und wieder einen Fisch zum Essen entnimmt.

Da aber der Spaßfaktor und die erlebte Naturnähe, der Hauptantrieb sind und selbst das Essen des Fanges nur ein seltener Antrieb zum Angeln ist, würde Er auf viel Fisch verzichten um die die beiden Hauptgründe nicht zu gefährden.
Das kommt durch Deine Fragestellung aber so nicht rüber, weil eben nach den Hauptgründen gefragt wurde.

Ich finde das Ergebnis recht passend, je weiter man  dem Durchschnittswert abweicht, je mehr wird man anecken.

Stellt euch mal einen Angler vor, für den es lediglich Nahrungsbeschaffung ist, ohne richtig Spass dabei und ohne Augen für die Natur >  oft ein Räuber |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



> Das Ergebnis ist wirklich sehr aussagekräftig.


Als Einzelergebnis denk ich das weniger - mehr oder eher dann, wenn man alle bisherigen Abstimmungen mit einbezieht und die noch abwartet, die noch kommen werden..


----------



## leopard_afrika (29. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

das "problem" an der umfrage ist wie so oft der "zwang" zu EINER antwort. ausschlaggebend für meine antwort war, daß ich mich nicht wirklich ärgere, wenn ich mal nichts oder zumindest nichts verwertbares geangelt habe, ich es aber genossen habe, draußen zu sein, fische, vögel, wild, pflanzen,... ,sonne, mond und sterne beobachten zu können.
ich würde mich aber immer freuen, was für die bratpfanne,kochtopf, räucherofen... gefangen zu haben. 
und sicherlich ist es mir auch wichtig, etwas für den tier-/ naturschutz zu tun, indem ich sinnvoll entnehme, nichts zumülle und mir nicht zu fein bin, wenn ich meine sachen zusammenräume, auch mal etwas müll anderer mit einzustecken, mal kleinere reparaturen an uferbefestigungen vorzunehmen oder durchflußverhinderungen wegen nicht dort hin gehörender hindernisse beseitige....
und bei all dem noch spaß habe.


----------



## mathei (29. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

punkt 5 liegt berechtigterweise vorne.
punkt 2 ist ein angenehmer nebeneffekt
punkt 1 ebenfalls ein schöner nebeneffekt
punkt 2 und 3 naja, was soll ich dazu sagen
( tiere schützen ), denke nein ich will sie essen
( natur schützen ), denke auch nein, mit gerödel durch die botanik stampfen um zum platz zu kommen, oder den motor anzuschmeissen um zu den topplätzen auf dem see zu kommen.
passt irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



> das "problem" an der umfrage ist wie so oft der "zwang" zu EINER antwort.


Wenns um das *eine HAUPT*motiv geht, sind halt Mehrfachantworten nicht so zielführend - da kann/muss man verlangen können, dass sich der Antwortende vorher Gedanken macht.

Man kann dann ja auch zum Schluss kommen, nicht abzustimmen, wie es ja einige hier schon kundgetan haben.

Ist ja vollkommen in Ordnung, weil wir ja niemanden zwingen ;-)))

Bei der Abstimmung zum nächsten Thema werden aber systemisch/an Hand der Frage Mehrfachantworten möglich sein..

Bei der übernäxten wiederum nicht...


----------



## leopard_afrika (29. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

@mathei2005
tierschutz: 
was machst du mit den fischen, die du nicht verwertest? feuerst du sie gegen einen baum?
kannst du dir vorstellen, daß das fangen von überpopulationen andere tiere schützt.
kannst du dir vorstellen, daß das wiederansiedeln von fischen zu deren arterhaltung und damit schutz beiträgt?
kannst du dir vorstellen...? 
naturschutz: 
mal abgesehen, daß die meisten naturschützer selbst zu ihren aktionen mit autos, motorbooten, ja selbst flugzeugen hindüsen... ;-)
kannst du dir vorstellen, daß regelmäßige uferpflege dieses vor wegspülen schützt? ( vor allem in gewässern, deren fließverhalten durch den menschen negativ verändert wurde)
kannst du dir vorstellen, daß der bau von angelstegen den umliegenden uferbereich entlastet?
kannst du dir vorstellen, daß selbst das von dir beschriebene rumstampfen an manchen stellen erst lebens- und atemraum für unterdrückte und schmarotzergefährdete pflanzen schafft.
....
alles nur kleine und kleinste dinge, aber in der gesamtheit...
mal abgesehen von den vielen arbeitseinsätzen manch eines anglers, ob nun im verein oder z.b. sensibilisiert durch pkt. 2 der umfrage bei ufer- oder waldreinigung
oder auch, wieder bedingt durch punkt 2 das ändern/ beibehalten bestimmter verhalten im umgang mit der natur und deren geschöpfen.

stell dir z.b. mal nen "ganggesteuerten" ;-) jugendlichen computerfreund aus der großstadt, der noch nie im wald war vor und daneben einen jugendlichen, der durch das angeln oft in der natur unterwegs ist. meinst du nicht, daß der angler bei einem "landausflug" sich zumindest gemäßigter verhält?


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> tierschutz:
> was machst du mit den fischen, die du nicht verwertest? feuerst du sie gegen einen baum?
> kannst du dir vorstellen, daß das fangen von überpopulationen andere tiere schützt.
> kannst du dir vorstellen, daß das wiederansiedeln von fischen zu deren arterhaltung und damit schutz beiträgt?



Hat alles nix mit Tierschutz zu tun. Wer Tiere schützen will, versteckt keinen Haken in einem Nahrungsbrocken. Was Du meinst ist Artenschutz, extrem wichtig aber ganz andere Baustelle.


----------



## Honeyball (29. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> stell dir z.b. mal nen "ganggesteuerten" ;-) jugendlichen computerfreund aus der großstadt, der noch nie im wald war vor



Vergiss es, der überlebt unbewaffnet höchstens 2 Tage:m


----------



## leopard_afrika (29. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

ralle, da möchte ich dir widersprechen
selbst der tierschutzbund hat sich z.b. zur jagd dahingehend geäußert, daß sie sagen, wenn schon jagd, dann ohne das tier dabei UNNÖTIG zu quälen.
1. zeile- reiner tierschutz, es geht um jeden einzelnen fisch und nicht um eine ganze art!
2. zeile- übergreifender arten- und tierschutz, es geht in einem see/teich/ fluß um begrenzte populationen, teilweise( z.b. große räuber) um 2-3 individuen und nicht um eine "bedrohte art" an sich. auch die tierschützer schützen in anderen bereichen nicht immer eine kuh, ein huhn o.ä., sondern herden, rudel oder bei den haltungsbedingungen sogar allgemein eine art. 
3.zeile wenn du das wort arterhaltung an sich betrachtest, eher artenschutz, aber wie bei 2 in begrenzten lebensräumen auch tierschutz, habe jedenfalls neulich mit tierschützern gesprochen, die sagten, daß artenschutz und tierschutz unbedingt zusammen gehören. ( in dem fall ging es z.b. um die rettung von orangs aus qualhaltungen und um das aufziehen von waisen dieser tiere)


----------



## BERND2000 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Wie Thomas, klar ist diese Umfrage aussagekräftig.
Sie zeigt, das viele Menschen noch ganz einfache Bedürfnisse haben.
Jagen in freier Natur eben und nicht,
wie viele denken nur zielgerichtet ticken.
Ich hätte aber nicht gedacht das der Grund der Nahrungsbeschaffung so abgeschlagen, weniger wichtig gesehen wird.

Der Gesetzgeber betrachtet es dann wohl aus dem Blickwinkel einer kleinen Minderheit.
Vergleichbar könnte man auch ab Morgen, türkisch oder französisch als  alleinige Amtssprache einführen.

Auf mich trift das Ergebniss recht ordentlich und stellt die Wertigkeiten fast perfeckt da.
Ok, über die Jahre ist es etwas vom Spaßfaktor, zum Naturschutz verschoben worden, aber am Anfang war es anders. 



@ Leopard
Das was Du aufführst würde ich eher als positiven Nebenefekt sehen.
Aber deshalb hat sicher kaum einer angefangen zu fischen.
Viele dieser Begründungen werden eher genutzt um jegliches Tun zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



> Ich hätte aber nicht gedacht das der Grund der Nahrungsbeschaffung so abgeschlagen, weniger wichtig gesehen wird.


Das alledings geht mir auch so...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Vergleicht man es allerdings mit der Umfrage bei der Raubfischentnahme (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247464), sinds auch da nur um die 7 - 8%, die wirklich praktisch alles mitnehmen bis oder über die Grenze des Erlaubten..

So gesehen könnte man vielleicht sagen:
Es gibt wirklich wenig Extreme....

Verbände und Gesetzgeber sind also wohl sehr weit weg von den Anglern, mit dem was sie postulieren, gutheißen oder fordern..

Was wiederum (siehe diese Umfrage: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694) den Anglern  in der Mehrzahl eher wohl relativ wurscht ist, da sie sich wohl eher an gesunden Menschenverstand als an unsinnige Gesetze und Funktionärsgeschwafel halten nach der Abstimmung..


----------



## Andal (29. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Seit heute kommt für mich ein weiterer Punkt dazu, warum ich angle. Anderen eine Freude bereiten.

Ich habe hier einen Gast, bedauerlicherweise schwerst an Krebs erkankt, der definitv seinen letzten Norwegenurlaub verbringt. Der strahlende Gesichtsausdruck, den er heute beim Makrelenfischen in meinem Boot aufhatte, ist mit nichts zu bezahlen! 

Und morgen gehen wir auf Seehecht.


----------



## Aurikus (29. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



Andal schrieb:


> Seit heute kommt für mich ein weiterer Punkt dazu, warum ich angle. Anderen eine Freude bereiten.
> 
> Ich habe hier einen Gast, bedauerlicherweise schwerst an Krebs erkankt, der definitv seinen letzten Norwegenurlaub verbringt. Der strahlende Gesichtsausdruck, den er heute beim Makrelenfischen in meinem Boot aufhatte, ist mit nichts zu bezahlen!
> 
> Und morgen gehen wir auf Seehecht.



Das ist ein sehr guter "weiterer Punkt"!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Und viel Spaß Morgen!!!!


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (29. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Wenn ich mir die Leute im Vereinsheim angucken, wird der Grund "Geselligkeit" ein weiterer wichtiger Grund sein, angeln zu gehen (oder eben nicht angeln zu gehen ;-) ).


----------



## angler1996 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Eigentlich müßte die Frage doch lauten:

Wer kennt einen Grund nicht Angeln zu gehen?
Außer die üblichen Ablenkungen wie Arbeit ( damit kann man sich den ganzen Tag verderben;-), Frau, Kinder was weiß ich |supergri
Gruß A.
Oje, Steilvorlage|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Na und so langsam kommen wir hier auch schon wieder auf 400 Stimmen..


----------



## mathei (29. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @mathei2005
> tierschutz:
> was machst du mit den fischen, die du nicht verwertest? feuerst du sie gegen einen baum?
> kannst du dir vorstellen, daß das fangen von überpopulationen andere tiere schützt.
> ...


 
sind ja alles gute punkte die du schreibst. aber deswegen gehe ich nicht angeln. :m


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> ralle, da möchte ich dir widersprechen
> selbst der tierschutzbund hat sich z.b. zur jagd dahingehend geäußert, daß sie sagen, wenn schon jagd, dann ohne das tier dabei UNNÖTIG zu quälen.
> 1. zeile- reiner tierschutz, es geht um jeden einzelnen fisch und nicht um eine ganze art!
> 2. zeile- übergreifender arten- und tierschutz, es geht in einem see/teich/ fluß um begrenzte populationen, teilweise( z.b. große räuber) um 2-3 individuen und nicht um eine "bedrohte art" an sich. auch die tierschützer schützen in anderen bereichen nicht immer eine kuh, ein huhn o.ä., sondern herden, rudel oder bei den haltungsbedingungen sogar allgemein eine art.
> 3.zeile wenn du das wort arterhaltung an sich betrachtest, eher artenschutz, aber wie bei 2 in begrenzten lebensräumen auch tierschutz, habe jedenfalls neulich mit tierschützern gesprochen, die sagten, daß artenschutz und tierschutz unbedingt zusammen gehören. ( in dem fall ging es z.b. um die rettung von orangs aus qualhaltungen und um das aufziehen von waisen dieser tiere)



Ich könnte Dir das jetzt auseinanderklamüsern, aber das würde hier total off topic gehen und vermutlich zu Recht gelöscht werden.

Tierschutz hat wenige Schnittmengen mit dem Artenschutz, aber null mit Jagd und Fischerei.
Tierschutz stellt Ansprüche an Jagd und Fischerei, das ist wohl wahr.

Können wir, wenn Du magst, hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=225494

weiter diskutieren. Passt zwar auch nicht ganz, aber besser als hier.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Du weisst ja wies geht, Ralle, kannst ja nen Tierschutzunfugsthread aufmachen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Na kommt Jungs - die 400 würd ich schon gerne noch sehen, bevor ich die näxte Abstimmung reinstelle...


----------



## Aurikus (30. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Sind voll, Thomas!!! Kannst eine Neue Umfrage starten!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Oder doch wie bei den andern auf 500 warten???


----------



## Aurikus (30. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder doch wie bei den andern auf 500 warten???



Das musst Du selbst entscheiden!!! ;-))))


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. August 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Also 500 müssten doch noch machbar sein...
LEUTE HAUT IN DIE TASTEN.

Gibt auch was zu gewinnen....
mit Speck fängt man Mäuse|supergri


----------



## thanatos (1. September 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

punkt 5 ist der hauptgrund,obwohl 2 und drei auch zutreffen,punkt 4
ist eh eine selbstverständlichkeit und punkt 3 tangiert mich beim angeln 
überhaupt nicht.


----------



## olafjans (1. September 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Ich gehe angeln, weil ich Fische liebe, als Kreatur, nicht als Nahrung...nur leider kann man die kaum anfassen, wenn man sie nicht gerade an der Angel hat. 
Ich guck sie mir gerne an, studiere sie, soweit möglich und hoffe, sie nicht zu sehr physisch verletzt zu haben und lass sie wieder schwimmen, falls doch, kriegt er einen aufn Kopp und wandert in die Pfanne ^^


----------



## wusel345 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Ich Angel seit meinem 18. Lebensjahr mit Erlaubnis des Staates (Bundesfischereischein). Warum? Weil in jedem von uns der Jagdtrieb steckt. Bei dem einen stärker, beim anderen weniger ausgeprägt. Bevor ich zum Angler wurde war der Wald mein zweites Zuhause. Ich habe viele Stunden im Wald verbracht, Tiere beobachtet und die Eindrücke in der Natur zu allen Jahreszeiten in mich aufgesogen. Auch heute noch bin ich gerne draussen, verbinde aber meine Anwesenheit in der Natur mit Angeln. 

Ich werde oft gefragt, ob mir das Angeln überhaupt noch Spaß macht, da ich sehr selten etwas fange (Ich versuche, Karpfen zu überlisten) und ich beantworte regelmäßig diese Frage mit "Ja, es macht mir Spaß, denn ich bin draussen an der frischen Luft und erfreue mich an der Natur". Für mich ist Angeln weder Sport noch Erfolgsdruck (Ich muss was fangen). Für mich ist Angeln Stressabbau, die Seele baumeln lassen, event. nette Gespräche mit Gleichgesinnten am Wasser usw.


----------



## Graufisch (9. September 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Ich angel seit ich 6 Jahre alt war,oder wars schon früher. Habe direkt am See gewohnt, welcher rundum einen ca 200m breiten Waldgürtel hatte. Das war praktisch mein Zuhause. Angeln, ströpen gehen, Unsinn machen, usw..
Zum angeln gabs nen Haselnussstock, Gäsefederkiel und ein Stück Sehne ( wer weiss woher und von welcher Marke) und der Haken ebenso.
Damals gab es nicht soviel zu Essen, da hat sich unsere Mutter gefreut wenn ich was gefangen hatte.
Seit dieser Zeit esse ich gerne Fisch und den gerne frisch. Natürlich kommt der Spass an oder in der Natur zu sein nicht zu kurz und auch nicht jeder Fisch in die Pfanne. Ich kann auch damit leben keinen Fisch zu fangen, trotz oder gerade wegen der hochtechnisierten Angelutensilien. Aber es ist nun mal Fakt, daß das Vorkommen mehrerer Fischarten weniger wird, sei es aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Und deswegen wünsche ich mir, das meine Urenkel auch noch einen Fisch fangen können.
Fische fangen ohne zu verwerten finde ich dooof, da ist es besser sie ganzundgar in ruhezulassen
Georg


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Hochholen, mal sehen, ob noch ein paar Stimmen dazu kommen....


----------



## mabo1992 (22. September 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

So besser spät als nie

Ich gehe genau wie Ralle schon schrieb, fischen um (dicke, große) Fische zu fangen. Dabei hat ich auch keine Spezialisierung und fische auf alles was Flossen hat und im Drill auch was bieten kann. Nehme auch gerne mal ein Karpfen etc. mit, aber mir fällt es schwer die Fische abzuschlagen und den Herzstich zu geben. Da ist mein Mitleid meistens zu groß und ich Release doch wieder. Aber Hauptsächlich um große Fische zu fangen und den Abstand zu verblödenen Fernsehen oder Laptop und was es nicht so gibt und glaubt mir, ich bin 20 Jahre alt und diese Worte sind Ernst gemeint und kein Märchen.:q:q


----------



## s-o-n-i-c (23. September 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Mir gehts wie graufisch, fange nicht sehr viel aber wenn dann esse ich den Fisch auch. Mich begeistern Fische, Angelmethoden und die Natur drum herum.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Mal wieder unsere Abstimmungen in Erinnerung bringen....


----------



## Colophonius (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mal wieder unsere Abstimmungen in Erinnerung bringen....



Danke schön, hatte die bisher übersehen. 

Ich angel selbst aus Spaß am Angeln. Zwar finde ich es dabei auch oft toll, in der Natur zu sein, aber ich angel auch oft da, wo viel Mensch und wenig Natur ist, also zählt das für mich nicht.


----------



## Großbarsch (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



franja1 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Angeln ist für mich einfach der Ausgleich zu der ganzen Gaudi die man auf der Arbeit hat. Da komme ich zur Ruhe und kann entspannen. Keine Termine, kein Zeitdruck und keine Schlipsträger die eh nur begrenzt Ahnung haben:m



Schei... ist aber, wenn neben dir Leute am Wasser hocken keine Ahnung haben und dir was vom Pferd erzählen wollen. #q


----------



## Großbarsch (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Angeln ist einfach Leidenschaft


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*



Großbarsch schrieb:


> Schei... ist aber, wenn neben dir Leute am Wasser hocken keine Ahnung haben und dir was vom Pferd erzählen wollen. #q


Ein Problem das man beheben kann.
In dem Falle kann man die Person ja bitten zu gehen oder selber den Platz wechseln.

Ich finde es ganz angenehm wenn ich mich auch mal mit anderen Anglern (ob Erfahren oder Unterfahren) unterhalten und Fänge präsentieren kann.


----------



## zanderzone (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Eine Antwort fehlt mir!!

*Weils GEIL is!!!!!*


----------



## x2it (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Warum Angeln??????????????*

Hi primär weil es mir Spaß macht, dann weil ich nie weiß, WAS beißt und wie groß es ist. Man hat nun mal immer die intrinsische Motivationen, einen neuen noch größeren Fisch zu fängen  Unter der Woche genieße ich nebenbei auch immer die Ruhe sowie die Natur!


----------

